# موضوع عن الاسرار السبعة



## Michael (30 سبتمبر 2006)

لو ممكن حد يعمل موضوع عن الاسرار السبعة ولو كلميتن عن كل سر مصحوب باية 

وشكرا


----------



## Fadie (30 سبتمبر 2006)

*سر الميرون*​*

أما أنتم فقد قبلتم المسحة من القدوس وحصلتم جميعاً على المعرفة" (1يوحنا20:2).

أحد الأسرار المرتبطة مباشرة بالمعمودية هو سر الميرون. مباشرة بعد التغطيس الثلاثي على اسم الآب والابن والروح القدس يُمسح المعمود بالميرون المقدس أو بتعبير ليتورجي، يُختم بالميرون المقدس. عن المعمودية والميرون يقول القديس كيرلس الأورشليمي (القرن الرابع): "ها إنكم اعتمدتم في المسيح و لبستم المسيح فأصبحتم على مثال صورة المسيح ابن الله، لأن الله الذي اختارنا لأن نكون أبناء بالتبني جعلنا على صورة جسد المسيح المجيد. وبما أنكم أصبحتم شركاء المسيح فأنتم مدعوون بحق مسحاء. انكم أصبحتم مسحاء بتلقيكم ختم الروح القدس. كل شيء تمّ فيكم بالامتثال، بما أنكم صورة المسيح. وعندما تعمد المسيح في نهر الأردن ومنح المياه ملامسة ألوهيته، صعد منها فحل الروح القدس بذاته عليه، كذلك أنتم عندما خرجتم من المياه المقدسة قبلتم المسحة (الميرون) وهي الصورة الحقيقية لمسحة المسيح، داعين بها الروح القدس".

الميرون هو كلمة يونانية تعني العطر أو الزيت المعطّر. وهو رمز الفرح والبهجة، القوة والازدهار والسعادة. كان الزيت المعطر يحتل مكانة مهمة في العالم القديم خاصة في العالم اليوناني- الروماني حيث يُمسح الجسم في الاحتفالات بالزيوت المعطرة. وكان اليهود يستعملون الطيب في مسح الملوك والكهنة. وكان هذا المسح بالزيت رمزاً لروح يهوه، به يُصبح الملك ممسوح الرب ويشترك بروحه: "مسحني الرب لأبشر المساكين.." (اشعياء6: 1-3).

في الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية الميرون هو سر قائم بذاته، به ينال المعمود الروح القدس كعطية.

يُدهن الميرون المقدس على عدة أماكن من جسد المعمود (جبهته، أنفه، يديه، رجليه، صدره، ظهره) بشكل صليب، وفي كل مرة يقول الكاهن: ختم موهبة الروح القدس. الهدف من ذلك منح الروح القدس وقوته وموهبته المتعددة لتقوية المعتمد وتسليمه من أجل الصمود في وجه الشيطان الحاقد والذي يهاجم المؤمن لإيمانه بيسوع المسيح. هو العنصرة الشخصية لكل مؤمن منا.


تأسيس السر:
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
نقرأ في الإنجيل المقدس أنه بعدما اعتمد يسوع على يد يوحنا في الأردن انحدر عليه الروح القدس بهيئة حمامة (متى16:3) والرب كان يعد تلاميذه دوماً بارسال الروح القدس عليهم "وأنا أطلب من الآب فيعطيكم معزياً آخر ليمكث معكم إلى الأبد" (يو16:14) ولكنه كان يشدد دوماً "إنه خير لكم أن أذهب فإن لم أذهب لا يأتيكم المعزي. أما إذا ذهبت فأرسله إليكم" (يو7:16). وهذا ما حصل فعلاً في يوم العنصرة، بعد قيامة المسيح وبعد صعوده. عندما حلّ الروح القدس على التلاميذ المجتمعين في العلية. بالنسبة لنا وكما تعلمنا في السابق المعمودية هو موتنا وقيامتنا بيسوع المسيح وتبقى عنصرتنا الشخصية التي ننال بها نعمة الروح القدس عبر مسحة الميرون.

في كتاب أعمال الرسل (الإصحاح 8) نلاحظ بوضوح أن منح الروح القدس هو أمر منفصل تماماً عن المعمودية. أهل السامرة "اعتمدوا رجالاً ونساءً" (12:8) على يد فيلبس. ثم لما "سمع الرسل في أورشليم أن السامرة قبلت كلمة الله، فأرسلوا إليهم بطرس ويوحنا، فنزلا وصليّا من أجلهم لينالوا الروح القدس. لأنه لم يكن قد نزل بعد على أحد منهم، بل كانوا قد اعتمدوا فقط باسم الرب يسوع. فوضعا أيديهما عليهم فنالوا الروح القدس" (8: 14-17).

كذلك يقول بولس الرسول : "ولكن الذي يثبتنا معكم في المسيح وقد مسحنا وهو الله الذي ختمنا وأعطى عربون الروح في قلوبنا" (2كو1: 21-22) و"ولا تحزنوا روح الله القدوس الذي ختمتم ليوم العزاء" (أفسس30:4).

هكذا بدأ سر الميرون ومارسته الكنيسة الأولى بشهادة الآباء القديسين. والقديس ثيوفيلوس الإنطاكي (القرن الثاني) يشرح سبب تسميتنا مسيحيين بأننا مسحنا بزيت الله.


معنى سر الميرون:
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
المسحة أو الميرون هو سر الحياة –بما أن الروح القدس هو معطي الحياة. والسر هذا هو امتداد للعنصرة لأن الروح نفسه الذي نزل بهيئة ألسنة نارية على التلاميذ مرئية ينزل غير منظور –عبر المسح بزيت الميرون المقدس- على المعتمد الجديد. يقول القديس سمعان التسالونيكي: "يهبنا الميرون الختم الأول والخلقة التي كانت على صورة الله التي كنا خسرناها بعصياننا. وأيضاً يمنحنا النعمة التي أخذناها بالنفخة الإلهية آنذاك (عند الخلق). وهكذا فإن الميرون يمنح قوة الروح القدس ويُغني بمواهبه. إنه علامة المسيح وختمه. "عبره نصير شركاء المسيح في مسحته.

لقد شددنا سابقاً على ارتباط المعمودية بالميرون، وعلى عدم الفصل بين السرين، وعلى ضرورة تلازم السرين المعمودية والميرون. إن موقف كنيستنا واضح في هذا الموضوع فالميرون "ليس جزءاً عضوياً من سر المعمودية وحسب، بل بوصفه تحقيقاً له، مثلما العمل الذي يلي المسحة المقدسة (الميرون)، أي الاشتراك في الافخارستيا، هو تحقيق لها" (الأب الكسندر شميمان).

يقول الكاهن قبل البدء بسر الميرون: "مبارك أنت أيها الرب الإله، الضابط الكل... يا من وهبت لنا نحن غير المستحقين التنقية المغبوطة بالماء المقدس، والتقديس الإلهي بالمسحة الصانعة الحياة، يا من سررت الأن أيضاً أن تجدد ميلاد عبدك المستنير جديداً بالماء والروح، ومنحته غفران خطاياه الطوعية والكرهية، أنت أيها السيد ملك الكل المتحنن، امنحه أيضاً ختم موهبة روحك القدوس القادر على كل شيء والمسجود له، وتناول جسد مسيحك المقدس ودمه الكريم..". القديس امبروسيوس يوضح ما يحصل في الميرون "إن الختم الروح أي الميرون يلي المعمودية لأنه بعد الولادة يجب أن يحصل الكمال. وهذا يتم عندما، باستدعاء الكاهن، ينحدر على المعتمد الروح القدس، روح الحكمة والفهم روح المشورة والقوة، روح المعرفة والتقوى، روح مخافة الله".

إذاً بالمعمودية يحصل الكمال الذي يتحقق بموهبة الروح القدس. أما سر الميرون يقود القوى الروحية (المولودة داخل النفس بالمعمودية) إلى الكمال بفعل الروح القدس.

المعمودية تفتح لنا أبواب الملكوت وتدخلنا إليه، والميرون يثبتنا فيه ويختمنا على أننا أعضاء في هذا الملكوت بوضع علامة المسيح علينا وختمه.



ختم موهبة الروح القدس:
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
إن فهمنا لسر الميرون يتعمق أكثر متى فهمنا عبارة "ختم موهبة الروح القدس "التي يقولها الكاهن أثناء مسح المعمود بالميرون المقدس. الحديث هنا ليس عن "موهبة" معينة خاصة (موهبة الصوت مثلاً) أو مواهب متعددة كالتي يتحدث عنها الرسول بولس: "أن المواهب على أنواع اما الروح فواحد" (1كو4:12). هنا كلمة موهبة لا ترد في صيغة الجمع "مواهب" بل "ختم موهبة الروح القدس" لأن المعتمد لا يمنح بهذا السر موهبة خاصة بل يُمنح الروح القدس بوصفه موهبة. يقول الأب ألكسندر شميمان: "إننا في العنصرة الشخصية نأخذ بالموهبة ما أخذه يسوع المسيح وحده بالطبيعة، أي الروح القدس الإلهي الذي منحه الآب للابن منذ الأزل والذي حلّ على المسيح، وعليه وحده، في الأردن فقلنا أنه هو الممسوح وهو الابن المحبوب والمخلِّص. "الروح القدس يحل علينا في هذه المسحة، العنصرة، ويسكن فينا بوصفه الهبة الشخصية للمسيح من أبيه، وموهبة حياته وبنوته وشركته مع أبيه". قال المسيح حين وعدنا به: "يأخذ مما لي ويطلعكم عليه. جميع ما هو للآب هو لي لذلك قلت أنه يأخذ مما لي ويطلعكم عليه" (يو16: 14-15). بالمعمودية يعود الإنسان إلى طبيعته الحقيقية في المسيح ويتحرر من شوكة الخطيئة، وبذلك صار من الممكن أن ينال دعوةً أكمل، دعوة المسيح العلوية التي تفتح باب التأله، والتي يحققها سر الميرون بمسح المعمد بالروح القدس.

تبقى الاشارة إلى أن موضوع الموهبة بالنسبة للإنسان المسيحي المؤمن ليس موضوع سحر أو ما شابه. فنحن نؤمن أن كل ما لدينا من مواهب ونِعم هي عطية من الله. فقد يتحلى شخص غير مؤمن بالمواهب نفسها التي يمتلكها المؤمن، وقد يبرع في عمله كالمؤمن، لكن الفرق أننا نؤمن إيماناً يقيناً أن كل ما نملكه هو عطية من الله ائتمنا عليها لكي نخدم بها اخوتنا البشر فتكون الموهبة هب فعلاً موهبة الروح القدس.


البعد الملوكي:
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
في العهد القديم عندما كانوا يريدون تنصيب الملوك كان الكاهن يأتي ويسكب الزيت- الطيب على رأس الملك. هذه المسحة كانت مصدر الملوكية الإلهية أي أن الله اختاره، وكانت تظهر أن الملك حامل السلطة الإلهية ومنفذ قراراتها. لكن الأمور كانت مختلفة في البدء قبل الخطيئة والسقوط، أي عند الخلق. الله خلق الإنسان ملكاً على الخليقة وأعطاه السلطان لكي "يُخضع الأرض ويتسلط على سمك البحر وطير السماء.." (تك1: 27-28). إذاً من طبيعة الإنسان أن يكون ملكاً وهذه هي صورة الله ملك الملوك في الإنسان. لاحقاً صارت "الملوكية" سلطة خاصة لأشخاص معينين بعد أن كانت تخص كل إنسان بوصفها دعوته الإنسانية العلوية ورتبته. الملوكية إذاً هي حقيقية الإنسان الأولى الأساسية. 

ولكن الحقيقية أيضاً أن هذا الإنسان الملك هو الملك ساقط. فقد خسر ملوكيته عندما ارتضى أن يصير عبداً للخليقة بدل أن يكون سيدها وتخلى عن مسحته ودعوته. توقف عن أن يكون سيد الأرض والخليقة وصارت تقوده نحو الموت والهلاك بدل أن يقودها إلى الكمال.

تبقى الحقيقة الثالثة والأساسية وهي أن يسوع المسيح ربنا أنقذ ملوكية الإنسان واستعادنا ملوكاً من جديد عبر سر الفداء الذي أكمله بالصليب. بموته وقيامته تحطم الموت وقضى على الشرير، وصار إكليل الشوك إكليل الملك المتوج، وصار باستطاعتنا استعادة دعوتنا العلوية من جديد. المسيح على الصليب كشف فساد العالم وشره، وهذا الكشف سيبقى دينونة له إلى الأبد. لأننا ارتضينا أن نموت ونقوم مع المسيح بالمعمودية، المسحة تجعلنا ملوكاً من جديد كما كان الملوك يمسحون في العهد القديم، ولكن الجديد هذا أن الروح القدس يمنحنا ملوكية الملك المصلوب. فالصليب الذي يتوج المسيح ملكاً يكشف لنا أنه هو الطريق الوحيد لتتويجنا مع المسيح وإعادتنا ملوكاً. هكذا فهم بولس الرسول الموضوع: " وأما من جهتي فحاشا لي أن أفتخر إلا بصليب ربنا يسوع المسيح الذي به قد صُلب العالم لي وأنا للعالم" (غلاطية 14:6). إذا عندما أرتضي أن أُصلب مع يسوع وأتخلى عن كل ما يعيقني عن محبته ويصبح الصليب هو معيار كل حياتي وأعمالي، عندها أدخل مع يسوع من جديد إلى ملكوته وأستعيد دعوتي الملوكية وأستعيد الحرية التي فقدتها من قبل.


البعد الكهنوتي
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
يقول أحد الآباء المعاصرين: "إن سر الميرون الذي هو سر الكهنوت الكوني يضع الجميع في رتبة كهنوتية متساوية من القداسة الشخصية بفعل النعمة المقدسة الوحيدة نفسها. ومن هذه الرتبة الكهنوتية الملوكية الواحدة يُختار البعض ويقامون من الله أساقفة وكهنة. وهنا تكمن ميزة الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية إذ أن للجميع الصفة الروحية نفسها". هناك إذاً أمران: كهنوت ملوكي يناله كل مسيحي معمَّد أثناء مسحه بالميرون المقدس، وكهنوت مكرَّس، أي سر الكهنوت. ولكننا نود التشديد على أن الاثنين يكملان بعضهما البعض.

لقد قلنا في السابق أننا بالمسحة نصير مسحاء على صورة المسيح الملك والكاهن والنبي. كهنوت المسيح مثل ملوكيته متأصل في طبيعته البشرية وهو جزء منها وتعبير متمم لها. يسمى المسيح آدم الجديد لأنه هكذا كان ينبغي أن يكون آدم الأول قبل السقوط. فالله عندما خلق الإنسان أقامه ملكاً وأعطاه السلطان، فكان من واجب هذا الإنسان أن يقدِّم الخليقة والطبيعة وكل شيء جُعل ملكاً عليه، لله ذبيحةً روحية. كانت مهمته أن يقدس الحياة والكون عبر ادخالهما في المشيئة الإلهية والنظام الإلهي. هكذا يتحقق الكهنوت الملوكي. كان الإنسان هو الوسيط بين الله والخليقة ولكنه فقد هذه الصفة الكهنوتية الملوكية عندما قرر الابتعاد عن الله، وصار مستهلكاً للكون يستعمله ويسود عليه من أجل نفسه ولا يقربه لله. هذا ما فهمته الكنيسة وتشدد عليه في كل افخارستيا، سر الشكر، أي في كل قداس إلهي عندما يرفع الكاهن الخبز والخمر ويقدّمها لله قائلاً: "التي لك مما لك نقدمها لك على كل شيء ومن جهة كل شيء".

المسيح عبر تجسده، عبر ذبيحة الصليب التي قدّم بها نفسه إلى الله من أجل خلاص العالم، وقدّم طبيعتنا البشرية لله ورفعها إليه (الصعود الإلهي) ورفع معها كل خليقة وقدمّها لله، عبر هذا كله أظهر طبيعة الإنسان الحقيقية، أي الطبيعة الكهنوتية. ونحن عندما نعتمد ونموت ونقوم معه وننال مسحته،أي مسحة الروح القدس، نكرِّس كهنة ملوكيين. 

مهمتنا من لحظة المعمودية أن نقدِّم أنفسنا لله ونكرسها له عبر الالتزام بوصاياه والعمل بحسب مشيئته الموجودة في الكتاب المقدس. ذكرنا كلمة تكريس لكي لا يظن البعض أن الاكليروس هم فقط المكرسون. كل إنسان مسيحي معتمد هو مكرَّس وعليه تطبيق الوصايا وهذه لم توضع فقط لفئة معينة من البشر أي الاكليروس. كما أن الكتاب المقدس الذي نقرأه هو نفسه الذي يقرأه الاكليروس. هم أشخاص مثلنا ولكنهم وعوا دعوتهم بوضوح وقرروا السير في دعوتهم ومسحتهم حتى النهاية وطلبوا التكريس النهائي للرب وهم يرفعوننا ويقربوننا إلى الله ويستدعون نعمة الرب علينا وعليهم.


البعد النبوي
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
الإنسان نبي

يقول الرب: "ويكون في الأيام الأخيرة أني أسكب من روحي على كل بشرٍ فيتنبأ بنوكم وبناتكم.." (أعمال17:2).

لقد قلنا سابقاً أننا بالميرون المقدس نصبح ملوكاً وكهنةً وأنبياء. النبوة أيضاً هي من الطبيعة البشرية للإنسان عند الخلق. ولكن ما هي النبوّة؟ بحسب الكتاب المقدس بعهديه القديم والجديد النبوة لا تعني أبداً القدرة على التنبؤ بالمستقبل، أي معرفة ما سيحدث غداً أو بعد فترة. النبوّة كتابياً هي النعمة المعطاة للإنسان لكي يميز مشيئة الله ويسمع صوته وينقل إرادته ولكته إلى الخليقة والعالم، التي على أساسها سوف تتم الدينونة. هكذا كان إيليا النبي في العهد القديم شاهداً لله. نعمة النبوة هذه فقدها الإنسان بالسقوط وظن أنه يستطيع معرفة العالم دون النبوة أي دون الله. المسيح وحده كان النبي الأعظم، به تحققت كل نبؤات الأنبياء، ووحده سمع الله حتى النهاية وأطاعه حتى الموت موت الصليب، ونقل مشيئته إلى العالم وعلى أساس كلامه سوف يدان العالم. ونحن نعتمد على اسم يسوع المسيح وعندما نُمسح بمسحته ننال نعمة النبوة هذه لكي نكون شهوداً لله في هذا العالم. ننقل كلمته للناس وللخليقة.

إذاً موهبة النبوة ليست قوة سحرية أو عرافة أو تبصير. إنها موهبة التمييز والمعرفة لأننا في المسيح ننال المعرفة الحقيقية عن الإنسان والله.



​المتروبوليت بولس يازجي
مطرانية الروم الأرثوذكس​*


----------



## Fadie (30 سبتمبر 2006)

*سر الكهنوت*

"وأما أنتم فجنسٌ مختار وكهنوت ملوكي أمّة مقدسّة"
​

لعلّ من أكثر المواضيع حساسية وأهمية أيضاً، هو موضوع مشاركة العلمانيين في حياة الكنيسة. وتصل المشكلة في هذا الموضوع أحياناً إلى حدود غير مقبولة، والسبب في ذلك غياب الرؤية الكنسية الحقيقية حول ذلك. فيبدو مرات أن هناك شبه صراع بين الإكليروس والعلمانيين في "إدارة شؤون الكنيسة"!
ولعل الخطأ يبدأ من الأساس اللاهوتي، الذي يفصل بين الكهنوت الملوكي (العام) وكهنوت الإكليروس (الخاص). إذ نعتبر أن العلمانيين يملكون الكهنوت الملوكي بينما الإكليروس يمتلك "سرّ الكهنوت"- الخاص. وقد يبدو غريباً للبعض أن يتكلم إكليريكي عن كهنوته الملوكي لأنه من الكهنوت الخاص!
إن من أهم الممارسات الطقسية في حياة الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية، والذي يغيب في الكنائس الأخرى، هو دمج الأسرار الأساسية الثلاثة زمنياً، أي إتمام الأسرار الثلاثة (المعمودية، الشكر، الميرون) في وقت واحد مباشرة مع طقس المعمودية. وتوصّلُ الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية إلى هذه الخبرة لم يكن لأسباب اجتماعية، إنمـا نتيـجة لاهـوت وفهـم خاص لدور المسيحي ولغاية حياته. ولعلّ في هذه الممارسة يكمن الجواب على السؤال حول دور كل من "العلماني والإكليروس" في الكنيسة.
لا شك أن للعلماني دوراً في حياة الكنيسة، وأن للإكليروس دوراً أيضاً، لكن ما هو الفارق؟ وهل هناك من تمييز؟ وما هي الممارسة الأرثوذكسية الحقيقية التي لا ترى في الدورَين من تناقض أو صراع، وإنما ترى ضرورة إحياء دور كل مسيحي معمّد ككاهن للعليّ؟ هل هناك تقاسم على الأدوار، أم هناك تناغم، أو تكامل؟ أو تراتبية؟ وهل الحلول المطروحة هي مسألة "إدارية" أم أنها ذات بعد عميق كنسي (إكليزيولوجي)؟ هذه وغيرها، أسئلة عديدة تستحق منّا التأمل بمفهوم الأسرار الإلهية التي تكوّن حياتنا وتعطينا موقعنا في الكنيسة، وبالتالي تحدّد دور كل منا.
إن سرّ المعمودية هو الحدث الذي يضمّنا بنعمة الروح القدس إلى جسد المسيح- الكنيسة. ولقد رأت الكنيسة أن تغذّي أعضاءها بدم السيد وجسده الكريمَين منذ لحظة دخولهم إل هذا الجسد، لأنه بهذا الغذاء "نحيا ونتحرك ونوجد". ولسنا هنا بصدد مناقشة ضرورة البدء بالمناولة من يوم المعمودية، وإنما تتطلب خصوصية موضوعنا التوقف عند ممارسة الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية الفريدة في منح سرّ مسحة الميرون المقدس مباشرة مع المعمودية.
إن بطرس الرسول يكرر عبارةً من سفر الخروج: "تكونون لي مملكة "كهنة" وأمّة مقدسة" (19، 6). ورغم ذلك كان الكهنوت في العهد القديم عملاً وقفاً على سبط لاوي (تثنية10، 8). ولم يصر هذا الكهنوت عامّاً إلا في زمن العهد الجديد. هكذا جميع المؤمنين يصيرون الآن بعد متقدّمهم (يسوع) كهنةً للعليّ. "وهو (يسوع) مرساةٌ للنفس مؤتمنةٌ وثابتة تدخل إلى ما داخل الحجاب، حيث دخل يسوع كـ"سابق" لأجلنا صائراً على رتبة ملكي صادق رئيس كهنة إلى الأبد" (عبرانين 6، 19). لهذا يعمّم بطرسُ هذا الكهنوت على جميع المؤمنين: "أنتم" كهنوت ملوكي أمّة مقدسة" (1 بطرس 2، 5-9). هكذا بحسب بطرس وبولس يشترك كلّ المؤمنين في المذبح مع يسوع رئيس الكهنة الأعظم على رتبة ملكي صادق.
كان سرّ المسحة في العهد القديم محصوراً بالملوك أو الكهنة أو الأنبياء من بين جميع الشعب! لكن العهد الجديد وممارسة كنيستنا الأرثوذكسية جعلا من جمع سرّ المعمودية والشكر والميرون معاً دليلاً على أن كل معتمد صار على الفور (أو مفروزاً ليصير) كاهناً وملكاً ونبياً. ولم تعدْ هذه المواهب فرداتٍ لبعض الأفراد من الشعب، ويوحنا الحبيب يفرز غير المؤمنين عن المؤمنين قائلاً "ليظهروا أنهم ليسوا جميعهم منا" وذلك بناء على سرّ المسحة "أما أنتم فلكم مسحة من القدوس وتعلمون كل شيء" (1 يوحنا 2، 20). وهنا تشير "أنتم" إلى كل المؤمنين وليس إلى الرسل أو الكهنة حصراً. لقد صار "شعب الله" في العهد الجديد كله كهنة وملوكاً وأنبياء؛ يشاركون يسوع في كهنوتهم الملوكي.
إن سرّ مسحة الميرون المقدس هو سرّ تكريس "المعتمد" إلى "كاهن" في رتبة الكهنوت الملوكي، وسرّ يهب المعتمد حقاً "ملوكياً" وموهبة "نبوءة"، ولكن بالوقت ذاته، يجلب هذا التكريس معه كل المسؤولية التي تلحقه. ومن "مسحاء الربّ" أي شعب الله يخرج البعض إلى "خدمة" مخصّصة في الكنيسة تعتني بالتعليم والطقوس، فيصيرون "كهنة" بالمعنى الخاص والطقسي للكلمة. فما يميز الكاهن عن المؤمن هو نوع الخدمة وليس فرقاً أنطولوجياً. لهذا على سبيل المثال، إذا ما ترك أحد الكهنة الأرثوذكس الكهنوت لسبب ما، فهو عندها يفقد هذه "الخدمة" وبالتالي يفقد مباشرة الموهبة والنعمة، ولهذا فهو لا يحمل بعد "كهنوتاً"، ويمكنه أن يتزوّج، بينما إذا ترك أحد كهنة اللاتين هذه الخدمة، فإنه بالنسبة لهم يحافظ على هذه الصفة الكهنوتية (أنطولوجياً) ويعتبر كاهناً متوقّفاً عن الخدمة، ولا يحقّ له أيضاً الزواج! فالكهنوت لدينا هو موهبة بمعنى الخدمة. 


لا تشكل المواهب الثلاثة -"ملكاً، كاهناً، نبيّاً"- كلمات شعرية جميلة أو لغة ليتورجية مبهمة، لكنها تعبّر تماماً عن طبيعة وواجبات وحقوق كل معتمد ومؤمن في الكنيسة. إنها الكلمات الوحيدة التي تجيب على الأسئلة العديدة حول دور الاكليروس ودور العلمانيين في الخدمة. علماً أن لاهوتنا الأرثوذكسي لا يستخدم هذه الكلمات (علماني، اكليروس). هناك الكهنة وهناك "شعب الله" المؤمن، وهذا الشعب يحمل نعمة ومسؤولية الملك والكاهن والنبي. "اذهبوا وبشروا الأمم" هي عبارة من يسوع موجَّهة لكل الشعب. ولكن "من غفرتم خطاياهم تغفر لهم..." موجهة للرسل ومن شرطنوهم بوضع الأيدي. كل معمّد نال مسحة الروح صار رسولاً بمعنى "المرسَل". إنه إنسان بشاري بطريقته الخاصة، وهذه البشارة هي غاية حياته وهي شهادته في العالم الذي يعمل ويعيش فيه، وهذا العالم المبُشَّر منه هو القربان الذي يرفعه لله "ذبيحةَ التسبيح" ككاهن في كل قداس إلهي.
"كما كانت المسحة تُعطى للأنبياء لتجعلهم ملوكاً أنبياء، هكذا يُمسح الآن المسيحيون بالمسحة الإلهية ليصيروا ملوكاً وأنبياء وخَدَمَة أسرار سماوية"، يقول القديس مكاريوس ومعه أيضاً الحارث أسقف قيصرية. هكذا إذن يعطي سرّ المسحة ثلاثة مواهب، الملَكَية والكهنوتية والنبوية.

الموهبة الملكية
يعتبر القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم أن "صورة الله" في الإنسان هي "ملوكيته". فكما أن الله هو ملك السماء والأرض والمنظورات وغير المنظورات، كذلك الإنسان هو على صورته ملك الأرضيات وكل المنظورات. ويعتمد على كلمات الكتاب المقدس، أنه بعد أن يقول "لنصنعنّ الإنسان على صورتنا ومثالنا" يتابع "فيتسلط على طير السماء وسمك البحار...". وهو يعتبر هذه السلطة الملكية سلطة له على العالم المادي وعلى عالمه الروحي أيضاً. إنها سلطة على الخليقة من جهة وعلى الذات (الرغبات والأهواء) من جهة أخرى. لهذا يرد في "تقدمة القداس" الإنطاكي القديم عبارة "البهاء الملوكي". وهذا البهاء يعني السلطة على المادة والرغبات، أي التحرر من عبودية العالم والعالميات. فالعالم كله في خدمة حياة الإنسان الروحية، والرغبات البشرية كلها موجهة في سبيل إرواء العطش الإنساني الحقيقي والروحي. إنها ملوكية غلبة الروح على المادّة، عكس عبودية الإنسان للمادّيات. يسوع ملكٌ "لأن الشيطان يأتي ولا يجد سلطان له عليه". إنها السلطة الملكية التي تأتي من حرية أبناء الله، أي من طهارة الحياة. للإنسان سلطة ملكية بقدر ما يستطيع أن يسود على العالم الذي حوله والذي داخله. وكذلك يقول القديس غريغوريوس النصيصي: "تظهر ملوكية النفس بمقدار تحرر رغباتها من العالم، لأن الحرية هي صفة السادة الملوك". إن الإنسان هو "ملك" العالم وسيده، خُلق ليسود فيه ويتملّك عليه ويجعله مملكةً لله. عندما يتعلق الإنسان بالعالم يسود العالم عليه، ولكن عندما يقود العالمُ إلى غايته يصير ملِكاً فيه، هكذا عندما يتحرر من غوايته يملك عليه، وإذا ما انخدع به يؤول إلى عبدٍ فيه. الإنسان الروحاني يتحرّر من العالميات وبحرية خياره يسير بالعالم كسيّد له إلى الغاية الأخيرة ليجعله ملكوتاً لله. وهذه السلطة الملكية (الحرية والسيادة) وحدها تؤهل الإنسان لأن يعود بالعالم الذي وهبه إياه الله إلى واهبه الله، في تسبحة شكر، لذلك فإن ملوكية الإنسان تؤّهله إلى كهنوته. 

الموهبة الكهنوتية
يرى الكهنوت الملوكي في "كل شيء" من الدنيا "شيئاً لله". لذلك إن سرّ جمال هذا الكهنوت أنه يعتبر كل شيء يحمل إمكانية "علاقة" وليس هو مجرّد مادة عمياء! والكهنوت الذي للإنسان هو كهنوت المحبة. لا شيء في العالم مستقل بحد ذاته، وقيمته لا تكمن في مقداره أو فائدته وحسب. إن معيار قيمة أي شيء في الدنيا هو المحبة التي يمكننا أن نوجدها بيننا وبينه. كل أمر في الدنيا وكل شيء فيها موجود لكي نقيم بيننا وبينه "علاقة محبة"، هذا في إطار مواد العالم، فكم بالحري في الخليقة العقلانية والحرة التي فيه، الإنسان! هذا هو سرّ الكهنوت الذي بدأ من عند الله أنه أحبنا ونحن بعد غير مستحقين وخطأة، "لم نحبه نحن لكنه هو أحبنا أولاً". كل شيء في الدنيا ليس موضوعَ استخدام واستهلاك، بل بالأولى فرصة محبة. ومحبة كهنوتية كهذه تجعل لكل شيء وجوداً كريماً وتعطي لهذا الوجود معنى حقيقياً. لهذا يطلق الإنسان على الأشياء أسماءً لها، ليعبّر عن علاقته بها. الإنسان على صورة الله، لذلك هو الكائن الذي يدخل في شركة- علاقة مع كل شيء ومع كل كائن حوله. وتأخذ هذه العلاقة بين الإنسان وكل شيء حوله شكلها الأسمى حين تصير تعبيراً عن شكر الإنسان لله. لهذا إن عبارة التقدمــة في القداس الإلهـــي تلخّص كل معنى الحياة البشرية وتصوّر كامل حقيقة العلاقة الإنسانية بالعالم: "كل هذا لك وهو مما لك، ونقدمه لك شكراً على كل شيء ومن جهة كل شيء". ليس الإنسان كائناً حرّاً وحسب، أو عقلانياً مفكراً أيضاً، إنه بالتعريف الانثروبولوجي المسيحي هو كائن ليتورجي. أي يُحيي الشكر من كل شيء ومن جهة كل شيء في العالم.
المؤمن هو كاهن يقدم أولاً ذاته، وبحسب قول بولس الرسول (رومية 12، 1-2): "فأطلب إليكم أيها الإخوة برأفة الله أن تقدّموا أجسادكم ذبيحة حية مقدّسة مرضية لله عبادتكم العقلية..."، هذا ما يقدمه كل مؤمن في القداس الإلهي. بحسب "الرسالة إلى الذين في طرسوس": "إن الرهبان حين يقدمون بتوليتهم تقدمة (ذبيحة لله) يقومون بعمل كهنوتي". ويورد Minucius Felix (القرن الثاني): "إن كل من ينقذ نفساً من خطر يكهن لله. وهاكم العبادة الحقيقية عند الله: تقدمة الطهارة وبذل المحبة وحب الحقيقة" وبحسب أوريجنّس: "إن كل من نال مسحة الميرون صار كاهناً ويقدم ذبيحته المحرقة داخله مُشعلاً بيده نار المذبح... فإذا ما أنكرنا ما لنا، أو حملنا صليبنا لنتبع المسيح، عندها نقدم ذبيحة كاملة محرقة. أو إذا ما بذلتُ جسدي... أو أحببت الأخوة لحدِّ بذل ذاتي من أجلهم، أو إذا ما جاهدت من أجل الحقيقة والعدالة حتى الموت... وإذا ما مات العالم لي ومتُّ أنا للعالم، حينها أقدم الذبيحة الحقيقية على المذبح الإلهي وأصير كاهناً للعليّ".
إن "التقديس" الذي يذكره بولس الرسول، و"تطهير الذات" الذي يشير إليه دائماً الأدب النسكي يعني تقديم الإنسان لذاته ذبيحة، فيصير هكذا كاهناً. يسمي الذهبي الفم أمُّ المكابيين السبعة "كاهنة" شرطنتْها تقدمتُها لأولادها السبعة كذبيحة محرقة الواحد بعد الآخر. إن قوانين هيبوليتس (القرن الثالث والرابع) تسمح للمعترفين والشهداء بإتمام الأسرار الإلهية كالكهنة (كهنوت خاص) وذلك بشكل استثنائي. ويقول القديس غريغوريوس اللاهوتي: "لا يستحق أحدٌ الذبيحة والذابح ورئيس الكهنة الأعظم إلا من قدّم ذاته قبلاً لله ذبيحة حيّة".
يشبّه القديس يوحنا الدمشقي السيف الذي يجوز داخل العذراء (لوقا 2، 35) بما يورده سفر نشيد الأنشاد "دهناً مهراقاً" (1، 3). القداس الإلهي، الذي يتم فيه العمل الكهنوتي بشكله المطلق، ليس عملَ مجموعة من الكهنة (الاكليروس) بل هو عمل الشعب (Λειτουργία)، يقدم فيه كل المؤمنون عالمهم لله تقدمةً وذبيحة شكر، رحمة سلام. إن تحويل العالم إلى ملكوت هو مهمة كهنوتية، كهنتها كلّ المؤمنون. والإنسان هو "كائن شكري" أي كاهن يأخذ العالم كله ليعيده إلى الله تقدمة وذبيحة. 

الموهبة النبوية
ليس النبي هو الساحر أو المبصّر أو العرّاف. النبي هو من يقرأ في حوادث التاريخ العادية ومجرى الحياة اليومية "إرادة الله" فيها. إنه الذي يميّز ويكتشف مشيئة الله ويذيعها. وبهذا يقترب التعريف السابق من معنى كلمة "لاهوتي". لذلك يقول إيكومينيوس: "نحن ملوك لأننا نسود على أهوائنا، وكهنة لأننا نقرّب ذواتنا، وأنبياء لأننا نعلّم الحقائق الكبرى". النبي بحسب تعريف ثيوفيلكتوس هو "من يرى ما لم تره عين ويسمع ما لم تسمع به إذن". ما يختلف به النبي عن الإنسان العادي، هو أنه يتكلم ليس من عنده على عكس الأنبياء والمعلمين الكذبة الذين ينطقون من "عنديّاتهم". "هذا ما يقوله الربّ"، بهذه العبارة ابتدأ العديد من الأنبياء تعاليمهم. النبي هو رسول وصوت الملكوت في العالم الذي ينسى الله. لذلك فهو اسختولوجي ومسياني وتجديديّ في العالم الدهري ومملكة قيصر. النبي هو الداعي لتبديل وجه العالم ولحضور الملكوت. يجلب النبي إلى العالم ما هو ليس منه بل من الله. ويفقد النبي موهبته هذه حين يحافـظ على الإيــمان لكـن لـحدّ لا يبخــل فيــه عن بعض التنازلات. المؤمن العادي والنبي يختلفان بأن الأول يقبل بـ "بازار" على النعمة فيبيع الحق بالتنازلات أمام متطلبات العالم وتياراته، بينما النبي يعرف "أن الملكوت يُغتصب اغتصاباً" ويؤمن أن يسوع "غلب العالم" وهو من أتباعه. النبي هو مَن ترجح عنده كفّة الحق ولكن دوماً وليس ظرفياً. إنه صديق العريس لا يفرح إلا بزفاف العريس وهو ينقص ليزيد السيد. النبي هو مَن فرز حياته ليصير ملاكاً يمهد الطريق أمام مجيء يسوع الثاني، إنه السابق الذي يحيا من أجل مجيء الآتي. إنه في العالم وليس من العالم، وليس هو أعظم من سيّده حتى لو أبغضه العالم.
هذه الرسالة النبوية تسلّمنا إياها الكنيسة في سرّ مسحة الميرون يوم المعمودية بالإضافة إلى موهبة الكهنوت العام والموهبة الملكية للإنسان.

ومن "شعب الله" يتطوع البعض في كهنوت خاص. وهذا الكهنوت الخاص يحمل موهبة ومِيزة معينة ليست إلاّ "الأبوّة". وهذا تقليد يعود إلى القديس أغناطيوس الإنطاكي المتوشّح بالله. إن الوظائف والميزات الليتورجية في سرّ الكهنوت تريد أن تعبّر عن هذه الأبوة للشعب. وعلى حدّ ما ورد في "تعليم الرسل الأثني عشر": "إن الأسقف هو بعد الله والدنا... لأنه يلدنا من الماء والروح مجدّداً إيانا وواهباً لنا التبنّي". إن الكاهن المحروم يخسر هذا الدور ولهذا تماماً يخسر كهنوته. ولهذا كانت الكنيسة في قرونها الأولى تنتخب لهذا السرّ- سرّ الكهنوت والولادة بالروح رهباناً أو رجالاً أصحاب مواهب روحية عالية وعلى درجة من القداسة تسمح لهم بقيادة شعب الله وولادته وضمه إلى سرّ التبني الإلهي.
وعلى ذلك تواجد دائماً في الكنيسة رجال ونساء أهّلتهم مواهبهم "للأبوة" أو "الأمومة" الروحية دون أن يحملوا رسالة خدمة الأسرار المقدسة، أي الكهنوت الخاص. وتبقى الأديار مثلاً حياً لذلك. هناك نجد العديد من الرهبان الآباء وبينهم العديد القليل جداً كهنةً، يتراوح عددهم ويتناسب مع الحاجات الليتورجية للدير. لذلك للراهب ليس درجة كهنوتية خاصة بل هو مثال للكهنوت العام الملوكي الحقيقي. ولهذا الكهنوت الملوكي لشعب الله وللرهبان والراهبات ذو أبعاد حياة روحية واحدة في جوهرها وغاياتها. وليس لدينا (الأرثوذكس) روحانيتان، روحانية للضعفاء والعلمانيين وروحانية للأقوياء الرهبان والكهنة، كما يجري في الغرب عموماً! إن متطلبات الحياة الروحية وبالتالي مواهبها مطلوبة وممنوحة للجميع (الكهنوت الملوكي) بالتساوي. والكهنة- الاكليروس هم بذلك متساوون في الدعوة، من حيث المبدأ!

الفرق الذي نلاحظه اليوم بين ما يُطلب من الكاهن أو من "العلماني" لم يكن حاصلاً في ذهن الآباء القديسين وفي تقليدنا المقدس. هذا التمييز بين "الاكليروس والعلمانيين" بدأ يظهر ليس في البرية وإنما في المدن، وخاصة في القرن الرابع بعد تنصير الإمبراطورية. حينها ظهرت طبقاتٌ من المسيحيين تريد أن تستعفي من "الطريق الضيقة المؤدية إلى الحياة" ومن كل متطلباتها ومثالياتها، وبذلك بدأت تخلق درجة جديدة من الخلقيات المسيحية المخلوطة بالتنازلات، مدّعية بذلك إنها درب الحياة العلمانية! لقد ميّعَ هؤلاء متطلبّات وصورة الكهنوت الملوكي العام، وأعادوا للكهنة- الاكليروس في كهنوتهم الخاص تلك "المثاليات" الروحية. وهكذا مع الوقت تنحّى الكثير من "شعب الله" عن عمق دعوته الكهنوتية الملوكية، بينما صار انتخاب الكهنة المشروط بتحقيق حقيقة الدعوة الكهنوتية (الملوكية أولاً) يجعل من صورة الكهنوت عموماً محصورة في الكهنة. وازداد عدد المؤمنين من شعب الله الذين يسلكون دنيوياً وليس كهنوتياً بحسب دعوتهم، وتضخمّت الحاجة إلى كهنة- اكليروس ينفرز إلى الرعاية والعناية "بالعلمانيين"! يتـعلمــن شعب الله بمقدار ما يبدو الكهنوت العام وكأنه محصور في الكهنوت الخاص (خطأً). ويبلغ هذا الخطأ حدوداً غير مقبولة حين يخصص القداسة أيضاً بالكهنة أو لحدّ أبشع ينظر فيه إلى العلمانيين نظرة دونيّة وكأن القداسة ليست لهم ولا هي غايتهم.
الكاهن (الكهنوت الخاص)- الاكليريكي هو إنسان مختار ومصطفى من أصحاب المواهب الروحية من الكهنة الملوكيين، وذلك حين تنتدبه الكنيسة إلى خدمة ليتورجية وتعليمية خاصة، عبر سرّ الكهنوت المقدس. وإذا ما كان انتخاب الاكليروس محصوراً بين "المواهبيين" فهذا لا يعني العكس، أن المواهب الروحية محصورة في الاكليريكيين! إن أعضاء الكهنوت الخاص يجب أن يكونوا من خيرة أبناء الكهنوت العام، نعم لكن الخاص لا يلغي العام من حيث المواهب الروحية.
هناك عدة تفسيرات لكلمات بولس الرسول إلى أهل كورنثوس: "وأما أنتم (جميع المؤمنين) فجسد المسيح وأعضاؤه أفراداً، ولقد وضع الله أناساً في الكنيسة أولاً رسلاً ثانياً أنبياءَ ثالثاً معلمين"(1 كور 12، 27-28) ثم "قوات وبعد ذلك مواهب الشفاء...". يبدو من كلام بولس في ذلك الفصل أن رعية كورنثوس كانت تعاني من فوضى واضطرابات وخلل في التنظيم الكنسي، لهذا يرسل بولس لهم هذه الكلمات الواضحة: أولاً رسلاً وثانياً أنبياءَ وثالثاً معلمين. ودرج في عصور لاحقة التفسير أن هذه الدرجات تقابل تماماً درجة الرسل أولاً (تلاميذ المسيح) ومن ثمّ ثانياً درجة الأسقف (الأنبياء) وثالثاً الكهنة (معلمين). وبعدها تأتي درجة المواهبين من الشعب وهي درجات دنيا...! لكن الفهم الأرثوذكسي لهذه الآية مغاير تماماً لهذا الشرح. لأن معنى كلمة "أنبياء" عند بولس لا يشير إلى الأسقف. ودليل ذلك أنه يشير في كل النص وخاصة في (14، 29) إلى وجود أكثر من نبي في كورنثوس حين يقول "أما الأنبياء فليتكلّم اثنان أو ثلاثة وليحكم الآخرون...". بينما كان العرف الكنسي وما زال يحدّد لكل رعية أسقفاً واحداً. إن إيراد هذا العدد من الأنبياء يفترض بديهياً أنهم لم يكونوا جميعاً أساقفةً أو حتى كهنة. 
إن كلمة "رسول" أو"نبيّ"، بلغة بولس الرسول، لم تكن تعني آنذاك درجات كهنوتية، بقدر ما كانت تشير إلى منْ ظهر لهم سرّ التدبير الإلهي. لذلك في رسالته إلى أهل أفسس يخبرهم عن "سرّ المسيح"، أي الكشف الإلهي وسرّ التدبير، الذي لم يُعلن سابقاً (في الأجيال) كما أعُلن اليوم "لرسله القديسين وأنبيائه بالروح" (3، 5). ومن ذلك ندرك أنه أولاً، "الرسول" هو من رأي يسوع في مجده، وذلك خلال السنوات الثلاثة من بشارته على الأرض أو من ظهوراته بعد قيامته، لذلك يسمّي بولس نفسه بجرأة رسولاً رغم أنه لم يكن مع يسوع في حياته الأرضية. وثانياً "النبي" هو من عاين الكشف الإلهي ويعاين الرب يسوع روحياً في مجده. "وإن كنا قد عرفنا المسيح حسب الجسد لكن الآن لا نعرفه بعد بحسب الجسد "بل بحسب المجد" (2 كور 5، 16). وهذه الموهبة النبوية (معرفة سرّ التدبير والإعلان به) هي للكهنوت الملوكي أيضاً وليست حصراً على الاكليروس ككهنوت خاص، رغم أن المنتخب إلى الكهنوت الخاص يجب ويفترض أن يكون من هؤلاء الأنبياء. أما ثالثاً، "المعلمون" فهم أعضاء هذا الجسد الذين لم يصلوا إلى رؤية يسوع في المجد ولكنهم قادرون على التعليم والمساهمة في البشارة.

​المتروبوليت بولس يازجي
مطرانية الروم الأرثوذكس​


----------



## Fadie (30 سبتمبر 2006)

*سر التناول*​*سر التناول المقدس أو سر الإفخارستيا euvcaristi,a(أى سر الشكر) حسب إيمان الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية هو إننا نتناول جسد حقيقى ودم حقيقى تحت أعراض الخبز والخمر. وهذا تسمّيه الكنيسة السر العظيم الذى للتقوى "عظيم هو سر التقوى الله ظهر فى الجسد" (1تى3: 16).. فهذه هى ذبيحة الخلاص الحقيقية التى سلّمها السيد المسيح لتلاميذه فى ليلة آلامه قبل صلبه مباشرة، يسمّيها البعض العشاء الأخير، ويسميها البعض الآخر العشاء الربانى، ويسميها آخرون العشاء السرى.*
*سوف نتحدث الآن عن القداس الإلهى الذى من خلاله يتم سر التناول، ونسمى تذكار العشاء الأخير "خميس العهد".*
*لماذا سُمى خميس العهد؟ لأن السيد المسيح صنع عهداً مع كنيسته بتأسيس هذا السر العظيم. وكما نعلم جميعاً أن السيد المسيح قال "هذه الكأس هى العهد الجديد بدمى" (لو22: 20) وهذا هو الفرق بين العهد الجديد الذى هو بدم السيد المسيح، والعهد القديم الذى كان بدم حيوانات.*
*الذبيحة فى العهد القديم *
*عندما صنع موسى النبى العهد بين الله والشعب؛ أخذ دماً من الذبيحة ورشّه على الشعب وقال هذا هو دم العهد، ورشه على المذبح وعلى تابوت العهد وعلى محتويات خيمة الاجتماع، كما رشه أيضاً على هارون وبنيه.. كان عهداً بواسطة دماء حيوانية. *
*"فأخذ موسى نصف الدم ووضعه فى الطسوس، ونصف الدم رشه على المذبح. وأخذ كتاب العهد وقرأ فى مسامع الشعب فقالوا كل ما تكلم به الرب نفعل ونسمع له. وأخذ موسى الدم ورش على الشعب وقال هوذا دم العهد الذى قطعه الرب معكم على جميع هذه الأقوال" (خر 24: 6-8). كتاب العهد؛ هو الأسفار التى كتبها موسى حتى ذلك الوقت الذى حدثت فيه تلك الواقعة مثل سفر التكوين وجزء من سفر الخروج. أو من الممكن أن يكون المقصود بها الوصايا العشرة المذكورة فى سفر الخروج.*
*فالعهد القديم هو عهد بين الله وشعبه، ويتضمن وصايا من أهمها الوصايا العشر. وقد أعطاها الله لشعبه وهم تعهدوا أن يسمعوا ويطيعوا.*
*لكى تكون العلاقة بين الله وشعبه موثـّقة، فقد وُثقت بواسطة دم الذبيحة.. أخذ موسى النبى نصف الدم ورشه على المذبح ونصف الدم الآخر رشه على الشعب وقال "هوذا دم العهد الذى قطعه الرب معكم على جميع هذه الأقوال" (خر24: 8). *
*الذبيحة فى العهد الجديد *
*عندمـا نتحدث عـن العـهد الجديد نجد أن الذى حدث بواسطة موسى النبى كان مجرد رمز للعهد الجديد، فبدلاً من دم الحيوانات التى كانت تُقَدم فى العهد القديم مثلما قيل "فأصعدوا محرقات وذبحوا ذبائح سلامة للرب من الثيران" (خر24: 5)، أصبح العهد الجديد هو بدم المسيح. وكلنا كمسيحيين نؤمن أن دم المسيح هو العهد الجديد الذى بين الله وشعبه المفديين المخلَّصين الذين آمنوا بصلب السيد المسيح وقيامته.*
*لابد أن نفهم أن دم العهد يتضمن التزامنا بتنفيذ وصايا الله لأن السيد المسيح قال "إن كنتم تحبوننى فاحفظوا وصاياى.. الذى عنده وصاياى ويحفظها فهو الذى يحبنى" (يو14: 15، 21).. لذلك فإن دم العهد هو التزام بتنفيذ وصايا السيد المسيح.*
*لقد سلّم السيد المسيح بنفسه دم العهد الجديد لتلاميذه فى ليلة آلامه. نفس الدم الذى سُفك على الصليب، هو نفسه الذى سلّمه السيد المسيح لتلاميذه يوم خميس العهد، لذلك يسمى "خميس العهد" لأن هذا هو العهد الذى بين الله وشعبه.*
*لذلك يقول معلمنا بولس الرسول "لأننى تسلّمت من الرب ماسلَّمتكم أيضاً إن الرب يسوع فى الليلة التى أُسلم فيها (للآلام والصلب) أخذ خبزاً. وشكر فكسّر وقال خذوا كلوا هذا هو جسدى المكسور لأجلكم اصنعوا هذا لذكرى. كذلك الكأس أيضاً بعدما تعشّوا قائلاً هذه الكأس هى العهد الجديد بدمى اصنعوا هذا كلما شربتم لذكرى. فإنكم كلما أكلتم هذا الخبز وشربتم هذهالكأس تخبرون بموت الرب إلى أن يجيء" (1كو11: 23-26).. من الملاحظ فى هذا النص أن السيد المسيح لم يتكلم عن الدم فقط؛ لكنه ربط الدم بالكأس، وهذا نفس ما ورد فى إنجيل معلمنا لوقا "هذه الكأس هى العهد الجديد بدمىالذى يُسفك عنكم" (لو22: 20) لم يقل هذا الدم هو العهد الجديد لكن قال هذه الكأس.. بالطبع لا يقصد الكأس الفارغة، بل الكأس التى بها دمه. *
*ولئلا يظن أحد كما يدّعى البروتستانت أن العهد الجديد هو دم المسيح الذى سُفك محدوداً بيوم الصليب فقط، ولا داعى للدم الذى يقول عنه الأرثوذكس فىالقداس؛ نقول رداً على هذا: لم يقل السيد المسيح هذا الدم هو العهد الجديد، بل قال هذه الكأس هى العهد الجديد.. لكن ليس الكأس الفارغة فقط بل "هذه الكأس هى العهد الجديد بدمى" فالأساس هو دم السيد المسيح.*
*تذكار حى قائم وليس تذكار رمزى *
*لكن أين تستطيع الكنيسة أن تجد بركات الخلاص وتتمتع بها؟ أين العهد الذى بين الله وشعبه؟ فالكنيسة لا تستطيع أن تعيش الخلاص وتتلامس معه إلاّ فى سر التناول المقدس. فى كل صلاة قداس، يكون دم المسيح حاضراً فى الكأس، لذلك قال "هذه الكأس هى العهد الجديد بدمى".. نعيش العهد الجديد؛ ليس كتذكار ضاع وانتهى؛ ولكن كتذكار حى قائم ممتد. لذلكقال "اصنعوا هذا كلما شربتم لذكرى" (1كو11: 25).*

*وقد شرح القديس بولس الرسول هذا بأكثر وضوح وقال "فإنكم كلما أكلتم هذا الخبز وشربتم هذه الكأس تخبرون بموت الرب إلى أن يجيء" (1كو11: 26). لذلك نقول إنه تذكار حى وليس مجرد تذكار رمزى.. فنحن نُخبر بموت الرب لأن ذبيحة الصليب بجسد الرب ودمه تكون حاضرة بالفعل فى وسطنا. فإذا كان دم المسيح الذى سُفك على الصليب هو نفسه الذى يكون حاضراً فى القداس؛ فليس هناك تذكار أقوى من ذلك.. ونُخبر بموت الرب عندما نشرب من هذه الكأس لأننا نؤمن أن ما بداخل الكأس هو دم حقيقى تحت أعراض الخمر. ولا يمكننا أن نُخبر بما لم نراه ونختبره. فالذين أخبروا بالقيامة؛ هم شهود القيامة، والذين يخبرون بموت الرب؛ هم شهود موته. لذلك فنحن نُخبر بموت الرب وقيامته وأيضاً بمجيئه الثانى لأننا نختبر هذه الأمور اختباراً حقيقياً فى سر التناول المقدس.*
*يقول القديس بولس الرسول "أقول كما للحكماء، احكموا أنتم فى ما أقول كأس البركة التى نباركها أليست هى شركة دمالمسيح" (1كو10: 15، 16) فما الذى سوف نباركه؟ إن كان هذا رمزاً؟!*
*لقد بارك السيد المسيح على الكأس فى ليلة آلامه وقال "اشربوا منها كلكم. لأن هذا هو دمىالذى للعهد الجديد الذى يسفك من أجل كثيرين لمغفرة الخطايا" (مت26: 27، 28). فإذا كان السيد الرب نفسه يقول هذا هو دمى، فمن يستطيع أن يقول إن هذا هو رمز فقط؟ ألا نؤمن بصدق كلمات السيد المسيح؟!! *
*وكيف للرمز أنيغفر الخطايا؟!! لكننا نتناول من جسد الرب ودمه لمغفرة الخطايا كما قال السيد المسيح "هذا هو دمى الذى للعهد الجديد الذى يسفك من أجل كثيرين لمغفرة الخطايا" (مت26: 28).*
*يقول القديس بولس الرسول "فإنكم كلما أكلتم هذا الخبز وشربتم هذهالكأس تخبرون بموت الرب إلى أن يجيء" (1كو11: 26)، نفهم من هذه الآية أن فاعلية موت المسيح المحيي الذى قتل الموت بموته تسرى فى كياننا وفى داخلنا عندما نتناول من هذا الدم. لذلك يكمل القديس بولس كلامه ويقول "إذاً أى من أكل هذا الخبز أو شرب كأس الرب بدون استحقاق يكون مجرماً فى جسد الرب ودمه" (1كو11: 27). فكيف يكون مجرماً إن كان هذا دماً ليس حقيقياً أو جسداً ليس حقيقياً!!! "ولكن ليمتحن الإنسان نفسهوهكذا يأكل من الخبز ويشرب من الكأس لأن الذى يأكل ويشرب بدون استحقاق يأكل ويشرب دينونة لنفسه غير مميّز جسد الرب" (1كو11: 28-29).. أى أنه غير مميز إن كان جسد الرب الذى بالصينية هو جسد حقيقى أم أن هذا مجرد شئ رمزى أوتذكارى.*
*وكلاء سرائر الله*
*عندما يقول الرسول "كأس البركة التى نباركها أليست هى شركة دم المسيح. الخبز الذى نكسره أليس هو شركة جسد المسيح" (1كو10: 16). فمن الذى يبارِك؟! الذى يبارك هو معلمنا بولس الرسول.. ولذلك نقرأ فى أعمال الرسل "كانوا يواظبون على تعليم الرسل والشركة وكسر الخبز والصلوات" (أع2: 42).*
*فالمسألة كانت تستدعى وجود أحد الآباء الرسل أو خلفائهم أو القسوس على الأقل لإقامة شعائر القداس الإلهى.. كقول بولس الرسول "هكذا فليحسبنا الإنسان كخدام المسيح ووكلاء سرائر الله" (1كو4: 1) فالأساقفة والكهنة هم وكلاء أسرار الله، أى أن معلمنابولس وباقى الرسل وخلفاءهم موكلون أن يمارسوا نفس هذا السر الذى صنعه السيد المسيح رب المجد فى العشاء الربانى.*
*شركاء المذبح *



*يتساءل البعض هل هناك مذبح فى العهد الجديد غير صليب السيد المسيح؟ نقول إن مذبح العهد الجديد هو المذبح الذى بداخل الكنيسة الذى هو نفسه صليب السيد المسيح. وأقوال الكتب المقدسة تؤكّد ذلك، ومن بعدها كتابات الآباء. *

*يقول الكتاب "انظروا إسرائيل حسب الجسد، أليس الذين يأكلون الذبائح هم شركاء المذبح. فماذا أقول أإن الوثن شئ أو إن ما ذ ُبح للوثن شئ؟" (1كو10: 18، 19) فهو يتكلم عن ممارسات اليهود وعبادتهم، فيقول إن من يأكلون الذبائح (ذبائح العهد القديم) فهم شركاء المذبح.. بمعنى أن هناك علاقةقوية جداً بين الوثن الذى يعتبر إله شيطانى، وبين المذبح الذى له، وبين الذبيحة التى تقدم على هذا المذبح "بل إن ما يذبحه الأمم فإنما يذبحونه للشياطين لا لله. فلست أريد أن تكونوا أنتم شركاء الشياطين" (1كو10: 20). فكلالذين يعبدون الأصنام يقدمون ذبائح للشيطان وليس لله، ومن يشترك فى ذبيحة الشيطان يكون شريكاً للشيطان، لأنه يوجد شركة حقيقية قائمة بين الذبيحة ومن يأكل منها وبين الإله الذى قُدمت له.*
*مائدة الرب *
*يقول معلمنا بولس الرسول "لا تقدرون أن تشربوا كأس الرب وكأس شياطين. لا تقدرون أن تشتركوا فى مائدة الرب وفى مائدة شياطين" (1كو10: 21).. فهو يتكلم منذ العصر الرسولى عن التناول المقدس الذى هو "كأس الرب"، أما كأس الشيطان فهى التى يشربونها مع الذبائح.. يأكلون الذبيحة ويشربون معها أى نوع من الخمور. *

*مائدة الشياطين هى مذابح الأصنام والأوثان، أما مائدة الرب هى مذبح الرب "أم نُغِيرُ الرب ألعلنا أقوى منه" (1كو10: 22) ومن هنا نستنتج أن المائدة هى نفسها المذبح لذلك نقول فى القداس الإلهى فى صلاة الشكر [كل حسد وكل تجربة وكل فعل الشيطان.. انزعها عنا وعن سائر شعبك وعن موضعك المقدس هذا وعن هذه المائدة Nem ~ebol\a tai ~trapeza qai ].*
*امتداد وليس تكرار *
*مذبح الرب الذى هو مائدة الرب فى الإفخارستيا؛ هو نفسه الصليب.. فذبيحة الصليب هى واحدة لا تتكرر، لكنها تمتد. لم تمتد ذبيحة الصليب بعدها فقط، بل امتدت قبلها أيضاً، بدليل أن السيد المسيح قدّم جسده ودمه فى ليلة آلامه بنفسه قبل صلبه. فذبيحة الإفخارستيا (سر الشكر) من الممكن أن تمتد عبر الزمان لأن هذا سر فائق وسر إلهى نقول عنه فى القداس الإلهى [ووضع لنا هذا السر العظيم الذى للتقوى] "عظيم هو سر التقوى" (1تى3: 16) ويقول القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم الذى كانتفترة حياته من سنة 347م إلى سنة 407م:*
*(ألسنا نحن نقدم كل يوم قرابين؟ نعم نقدم، ولكنا نصنع تذكار موته. وهذه الذبيحة التى نقدمها كل يوم هى واحدة لا أكثر لأنه قُدّم مرة واحدة. لأننا دائماً نقدم حملاً واحداً بعينه، ولا نقدم الآن خروفاً وغداً خروفاً آخر، بل الحمل نفسه دائماً. فالذبيحة إذن هى واحدة. أو هل المسحاء كثيرون، لأن الذبيحة تُقدَّم فى محلات كثيرة؟ حاشا، لأن المسيح واحد فى كل مكان وهو هنا بكليته جسد واحد. وكما أنه يُقدّم فى أماكن متعددة ولا يزال جسداً واحداً لا أجساداً كثيرة هكذا الذبيحة هى أيضاً واحدة) **[1]*
*عندما نقدم قربان فى كنيسة فى القاهرة وقربان فى كنيسة فى الأسكندرية مثلاً ونعمل قداس هنا وقداس هناك؛ فهذا ليس معناه أن هذه ذبيحة وتلك ذبيحة أخرى، أو أن هذا حمل وذاك حمل آخر، بل إنه حملٌ واحد ومسيحٌ واحد الذى هو "حمل الله الذى يرفع خطية العالم" (يو1: 29).*
*لقد تكلّم المزمور عن ذبيحة العهد القديم "أدخل إلى بيتك بمحرقات أوفيك نذورى" (مز66: 13) فهو هنا يتكلم عن الذبائح والمحرقات بصيغة الجمع، ولكن عندما تنبأ اشعياء النبى عن ذبيحة العهد الجديد فى مصر كان دقيقاً جداً فى تعبيره "فى ذلك اليوم يكون مذبح للرب فى وسط أرض مصر وعمود للرب عند تخمها. فيكون علامة وشهادة لرب الجنود فى أرض مصر.. فيُعرَفُ الرب فى مصر ويَعرِفُ المصريون الرب فى ذلك اليوم، ويقدمون ذبيحة وتقدمة، وينذرون للرب نذراً ويوفون به" (أش 19: 19-21) المقصود بعبارة "وسط أرض مصر" أى "دير العذراء الشهير بالمحرق" فى أسيوط حيث يقع وسط أرض مصر وحيث الحجر الذى جلس عليه الرب يسوع، و"عمود للرب عند تخمها" حيث كرسى مارمرقس على حدود مصر التخوم الشمالية..*
*ومن العجيب أنه يتكلم عن شعب مصر كله ويقول إنهم سوف يقدمون ذبيحة واحدة، من المنطق عندما يتكلم عن ملايين الناس، يقول يقدمون ذبائح ليس ذبيحة واحدة.. والذى يؤكد أنه يتكلم بصيغة الجمع؛ قوله "يعرف المصريون الرب" ويقول أيضاً "فى ذلك اليوم يكون فى أرض مصر خمس مدن تتكلم بلغة كنعان وتحلف لرب الجنود يقال لإحداها مدينة الشمس" (أش19: 18) مدينة الشمس التى هى "هليوبوليس" فهو يتكلم هنا عن العهد الجديد لأنه لم يكن مصرحاً فى العهد القديم أن يكون هناك مذبح للرب خارج عن المذبح الذى أقامه موسى فى خيمة الاجتماع ثم استقر بعد ذلك فى أورشليم فى هيكل سليمان فى المكان الذى اختاره الرب لداود النبى فى بيدر أرنان اليبوسى (انظر 1أي21: 18).*
*ولذلك حتى الآن لا يستطيع اليهود التابعون لشريعة العهد القديم تقديم أية ذبائح، لأن الهيكل قد هُدم وزال. والمذبح أيضاً قد زال.. والهيكل لم يُترك فيه حجر على حجر لم ينقض.. فلا يمكنهم أن يقدموا أى ذبيحة للرب.. ولو فَهِمَ اليهود نبوة أشعياء عن إقامة مذبح للرب فى وسط أرض مصر، لعرِفوا أن العبادة لم تصبح قاصرة على معبد اليهود (هيكل سليمان) لكنها سوف تنتشر وتكون متاحة فى كل مكان، ونرى هذا فى حديث السيد المسيح مع المرأة السامرية عندما سألته قائلة: "آباؤنا سجدوا فى هذا الجبل وأنتم تقولون إن فى أورشليم الموضع الذى ينبغى أن يسجد فيه" (يو4: 20)، قال لها يسوع "يا امرأة صدقينى إنه تأتى ساعة لا فى هذا الجبل ولا فى أورشليم تسجدون للآب. أنتم تسجدون لما لستم تعلمون، أما نحن فنسجد لما نعلم. لأن الخلاص هو من اليهود. ولكن تأتى ساعة وهى الآن حين الساجدون الحقيقيون يسجدون للآب بالروح والحق. لأن الآب طالب مثل هؤلاء الساجدين له" (يو4: 21-23). فأصبحت العبادة تُقدم فى أى مكان فى العالم، مادامت تُقدم باسم السيد المسيح، وتُقدّم ذبيحة الخلاص الإفخارستيا التى نتحدث عنها الآن هذه هى مركز العبادة فى كنيستنا.*
*جسد حقيقى ودم حقيقى *
*فى إحدى المرات كنت فى انجلترا وذهبنا إلى برمنجهام وكان يصحبنى نيافة الأنبا مرقس أسقف شبرا الخيمة وأتت سيدة إنجليزية تريد أن تنتمى إلى الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية وتريد أن تستفسر عن ما تقوله الكنائس فى انجلترا بأن الخبز والخمر هو مجرد رمز وتذكار، فجاوبها نيافة الأنبا مرقس وقال لها: لقد قال السيد المسيح "هذا هو جسدى وهذا هو دمى" فمن يستطيع أن يقول غير ذلك؟! *
*ثم سألتها إن ذهب إنسان لشراء زجاجة نبيذ، هل يصلح هذا النبيذ لمغفرة الخطايا؟! فأجابت بالطبع لا. فقلت لها ولكن نحن نتناول من جسد الرب ودمه لمغفرة الخطايا، فلو كان مجرد النبيذ يغفر الخطايا كان ما أسهل هذا الأمر!! وأصبحت هذه السيدة بعد ذلك أرثوذكسية.. *
*سر التناول له تأثير قوى جداً فى حياة الإنسان.. سنورد قصة تدل على هذا؛ كان المتنيح أبونا بيشوى كامل يذكرها دائماً: شاب مسيحى فى الاسكندرية كان يريد ترك المسيحية.. وأثناء مناقشته لهذا الأمر، دخل كنيسة اسبورتنج – وكان لم يدخل الكنيسة منذ طفوليته- وكان ذلك فى نهاية القداس أثناء التناول من الأسرار المقدسة.. قابله أبونا بعد القداس فقال له الشاب: أنا تأثرت اليوم كثيراً، فسأله عن السبب، فقال له: إنه تذكّر عندما كان يدخل الكنيسة وهو طفل صغير، كان يشرب *
*من الكأس مثل باقى الناس الذين شربوا اليوم وكان يشعر بالفرح، فقال له المتنيح القمص بيشوى: إن هذا هو دم المسيح الذى يغسلنا من خطايانا ولا نستطيع أن نعيش بدونه.. بمجرد أن تذكر هذا الشاب إنه كان يتناول وهو طفل اهتز كيانه من الداخل، وتغيرت حياته وعاد إلى أحضان السيد المسيح.*
*سر الإفخارستيا هو مركز الخلاص فى الكنيسة *
*Uففى سر المعمودية، عندما نعمد طفل، نقوم بمناولة هذا الطفل بعد العماد. *
*Uوفى سر الميرون، نقوم برشم المعمَّد بالميرون ثم التناول.*
*Uوأيضاً فى سر الاعتراف، يحضر الشخص للاعتراف لكى يحالل من خطاياه بسلطان الروح القدس من فم الأب الكاهن ويستحق أن يتقدم للتناول من الأسرار المقدسة.*
*Uوفى سر الكهنوت، عندما نرسم شماساً للقسيسية، يكون ذلك أثناء القداس الإلهى ويتناول جسد الرب ودمه فى هذا القداس نفسه. *
*Uوأيضاً كان سر الزواج يتم بين رفع بخور باكر وبين القداس ويتناول العروسان بلفافة واحدة عند توزيع الأسرار فى نهاية القداس. *
*Uوعندما نقوم بعمل سر مسحة المرضى يكون يوم جمعة ختام الصوم بين رفع بخور باكر والقداس، وإن قمنا به فى المنزل نصلى ونطلب من الرب شفاء المريض حتى يستطيع الذهاب إلى الكنيسة والتناول مع الشعب وإذا لم يستطِع ذلك؛ من الممكن أن يناوله الأب الكاهن فى المنزل. *
*فكل أسرار الكنيسة السبعة مركزها هو جسد الرب ودمه (سر الإفخارستيا) لذلك عندما يبخر الكاهن يدور حول المذبح بالبخور وذلك لكى يؤكد أن المذبح هو مركز عمل الخلاص، وهو حضور ذبيحة الصليب فى الكنيسة..*
*بيت لحم والخبز الحى *
*من وقت ولادة السيد المسيح وهو يعلن أنه خبز الله النازل من السماء الواهب حياة للعالم، فقد وُلد المسيح فى بيت لحم ومعنى بيت لحم باللغة العبرية "بيت الخبز" (Mh,L, tyBeبيت لِحِم) أى أنه كما قال " خبز الله هو النازل من السماء الواهب حياة للعالم" (يو6: 33) وقال أيضاً "أنا هو خبز الحياة" (يو6: 48) وأيضاً "أنا هو الخبز الحى الذى نزل من السماء، إن أكل أحد من هذا الخبز، يحيا إلى الأبد" (يو6: 51). ولكى يوضّح لنا السيد المسيح كيف نحصل على الخبز الذى إن أكله أحد يحيا إلى الأبد، أكمل الآية وقال "والخبز الذى أنا أعطى هو جسدى الذى أبذله من أجل حياة العالم" (يو6: 51).*
*ففى هذا الوقت لم تُدرك الجموع كلام السيد المسيح وقالوا كيف يقدر هذا أن يعطينا جسده لنأكل؟ وبدأوا يتذمرون. بل حتى التلاميذ بدأ البعض منهم يتذمر حيث كان بينهم يهوذا الخائن، فعلِمَ يسوع فى نفسه أن تلاميذه يتذمرون على هذا فقال لهم "أهذا يعثركم؟" (يو6: 61). *
*فالقضية كانت خطيرة جداً لأنها فرّقت عدد كبير من التلاميذ الذين كانوا يتبعون السيد المسيح "من هذا الوقت رجع كثيرون من تلاميذه إلى الوراء ولم يعودوا يمشون معه" (يو6: 66). *
*ثم نظر للاثنى عشر وقال لهم "ألعلكم أنتم أيضاً تريدون أن تمضوا" (يو6: 67) حتى الاثنى عشر قال لهم من يريد أن يمضى فليمضِ، فالمسألة لا تقبل المساومة. لذلك قال لتلاميذه "أليس أنى أنا اخترتكم الاثنى عشر وواحد منكم شيطان. قال عن يهوذا سمعان الإسخريوطى لأن هذا كان مزمعاً أن يسلِّمه؛ وهو واحد من الاثنى عشر" (يو6: 70 ،71).. ولكنه عندما سأل التلاميذ لعلهم يريدون هم أيضاً أن يمضوا "أجابه سمعان بطرس يا رب إلى من نذهب، كلام الحياة الأبدية عندك" (يو6: 68).*
*لم يتناول يهوذا من عشاء الرب *
*كان يسوع يعلم أن واحداً من الاثنى عشر سيسلِّمه، فقال فى ليلة العشاء الربانى "هوذا يد الذى يسلِّمنى هى معى على المائدة" (لو22: 21) وذلك قبل أن يعطيهم جسده ودمه "أجاب يسوع هو ذاك الذى أغمس أنا اللقمة وأعطيه، فغمس اللقمة وأعطاها ليهوذا سمعان الإسخريوطى" (يو13: 26) أعطاه السيد اللقمة من فصح العشاء اليهودى وليس من عشاء الرب "فذاك لما أخذ اللقمة خرج للوقت وكان ليلاً. فلما خرج قال يسوع الآن تمجّد ابن الإنسان وتمجّد الله فيه" (يو13: 30، 31).*
*ثم بدأ السيد يصنع القداس لأن يهوذا لا يستحق أن يتناول من جسد الرب ودمه. لذلك فى سياق حديثه عن التناول من جسده ودمه "أجابهم يسوع أليس أنى أنا اخترتكم الاثنى عشر وواحد منكم شيطان" (يو6: 70) وكأنه يقول: إننى أتكلم عن جسدى وأنتم الخاصة التى لى، سوف أعطيكم جسدى ولكن واحد منكم لا يمكن أن يأخذه، وقد حقق الرب هذا الوعد..*
*أشربه معكم جديداً فى ملكوت أبى *
*قال معلمنا بولس الرسول "لأننى تسلّمت من الرب ما سلّمتكم أيضاً؛ إن الرب يسوع فى الليلة التى أُسلِم فيها أخذ خبزاً وشكر، فكسر وقال: خذوا كلوا هذا هو جسدى المكسور لأجلكم" (1كو11: 23، 24). *
*وأيضاً فى إنجيل معلمنا متى "وفيما هم يأكلون أخذ يسوع الخبز وبارك وكسر وأعطى التلاميذ وقال خذوا كلوا هذا هو جسدى. وأخذ الكأس وشكر وأعطاهم قائلاً اشربوا منها كلكم. لأن هذا هو دمى الذى للعهد الجديد الذى يُسفك من أجل كثيرين لمغفرة الخطايا. وأقول لكم إنى من الآن لا أشرب من نتاج الكرمة هذا إلى ذلك اليوم حينما أشربه معكم جديداً فى ملكوت أبى. ثم سبّحوا وخرجوا إلى جبل الزيتون" (مت26: 26-30) *
*فما الذى سيشربه الرب معهم جديداً فى ملكوت أبيه؟! إن الملكوت السمائى ليس فيه كروم للعنب ولا حنطة للخبز. وتفسير قول السيد المسيح هو أننا سنشرب من محبة الله إلى الأبد.. فهو يقول سوف "لا أشرب من نتاج الكرمة هذا" مرة أخرى؛ حيث إنه ذاق وأعطاه لتلاميذه فى هذا العشاء، ولذلك فهو يسمى بـ "العشاء الأخير" حيث إنه آخر مرة يشرب الرب فيه من نتاج الكرمة. لإننا سنشرب من محبة الله إلى الأبد فى ملكوت السماوات.. وهذا يرجعنا إلى سفر نشيد الأناشيد عندما تقول "أدخلنى إلى بيت الخمر وعَلَمُه فوقى محبة" (نش2: 4) وأيضاً "ليقبّلنى بقبلات فمه لأن حبك أطيب من الخمر" (نش1: 2) ليس المقصود "ببيت الخمر" بيت السُكر والخلاعة لأن الكتاب يقول "ولا تسكروا بالخمر الذى فيه الخلاعة بل امتلئوا بالروح" (أف5: 18) لكن المقصود هنا: الكنيسة المقدسة.. أدخلنى إلى كنيسته المقدسة لكى أتناول من هذه الكأس التى للعهد الجديد.*
*"علمه فوقى محبة" حيث إننا لا زلنا فى هذا العالم، فنشرب من الكأس ونتمتع بحب الله، أما فى الحياة الأبدية سوف نرتشف من هذا الحب، لكن ليس هناك عصير عنب، بل سوف تسقينا وتروينا محبة الله المتدفقة "وأقول لكم إنى من الآن لا أشرب من نتاج الكرمة هذا إلى ذلك اليوم حينما أشربه معكم جديداً فى ملكوت أبى" (مت26: 29).*
*سر الإفخارستيا هو صورة واضحة لمحبة الله *
*التناول من جسد الرب ودمه يعطينا فكرة عن محبة الله بصورة واضحة.*
*هناك صلوات خشوعية لآباء الكنيسة تقول [ مَن مِن السادة بذل أقنومه دون العبيد؟ أو أى راعٍ يقدم للغنم ذاته؟ أو أى محب ذبح نفسه للأصدقاء؟ أو أى والدة أطعمت الرضيع لحمها؟ فالذى لم تستطعه محبة الوالدات فعلته المراحم لنا مجاناً]**[2]*
*فمَن مِن السادة ضحّى بنفسه من أجل عبيده؟! ومَن هو الراعى الذى يقدِّم ذاته للغنم ليأكلوه؟! لكن قد وُلد السيد المسيح ووُضع فى المذود الذى يأكل فيه الأغنام وكان هذا رمزاً لرعيته التى سوف يعطيها جسده لكى يأكلوه، لأنه أتى لكى يكون خبزاً للعالم الذى كانت ترمز إليه الحيوانات الموجودة فى الحظيرة.. جاء السيد ليحول هذه الحيوانات (أى المولودين حسب الجسد) إلى بشر حقيقيين، فوُلد الحمل فى وسط الحملان وجاء الراعى وجاء إليه الرعاة فى ليلة ميلاده العجيب..*
*ومن هو الذى يذبح نفسه من أجل الأصدقاء؟! ومن هى الأم التى قدمت لحمها لابنها؟! بل على العكس سمعنا فى أيام الحصار فى العهد القديم؛ فى حصار السامرة أن الأمهات ذبحن أولادهن وأكلنهم من شدة الجوع (انظر 2مل6: 28-30).. لكن محبة الله منحتنا أن نتناول من جسد الرب. *
*من المعروف أن من يحب أحداً يحب أن يقترب إليه والأم تحب طفلها وتحب أن تحمله على يديها أو تحتضنه ومن الممكن أن تضمه بشدة إلى صدرها من شدة محبتها له، فالله لكى يؤكد لنا محبته، لم يسمح لنا فقط أن نحتضنه، ولكن سمح أن نتناوله فى داخلنا.. فاقترابنا إليه ليس كمَن يسلم على آخر أو يمسك يده لمجرد اللمس؛ لكن المسيح يعطينا جسده مأكلاً نتحد به سراً ويحل فينا بالمحبة..*
*[ فالذى لم تستطعه محبة الوالدين فعلته المراحم لنا مجاناً ].*
*الأصغر يُبارَك من الأكبر *
*نلاحظ أيضاً ارتباط كهنوت السيد المسيح بسر القربان المقدس أو سر الإفخارستيا فقد كُتب عن السيد المسيح إنه رئيس كهنة على رتبة ملكى صادق "مدعُوًّا من الله رئيس كهنة على رتبة ملكى صادق" (عب5: 10) ويقول "لأن ملكى صادق هذا ملك ساليم كاهن الله العلى الذى استقبل إبراهيم راجعاً من كسرة الملوك وباركه.. وبدون كل مشاجرة الأصغر يُبارَك من الأكبر.. حتى أقول كلمة إن لاوى أيضاً الآخذ الأعشار قد عُشِّر بإبراهيم. لأنه كان بعد فى صُلب أبيه حين استقبله ملكى صادق. فلو كان بالكهنوت اللاوى كمال إذ الشعب أخذ الناموس عليه؛ ماذا كانت الحاجة بعد إلى أن يقوم كاهن آخر على رتبة ملكى صادق ولا يقال على رتبة هرون؟" (عب7: 1-11).*
*فالكهنوت اللاوى كان عبارة عن ذبائح حيوانية، أما كهنوت ملكى صادق مكتوب عنه فى سفر التكوين أن ملك سدوم خرج لاستقبال إبراهيم بعد رجوعه من كسرة كدر لعومر "وملكى صادق ملك شاليم أخرج خبزاً وخمراً وكان كاهناً لله العلى. وباركه وقال مبارك ابرام من الله العلى مالك السماوات والأرض. ومبارك الله العلى الذى أسلم أعداءك فى يدك. فأعطاه (أى أعطاه إبراهيم) عُشراً من كل شىء" (تك14: 18-20) ملكى صادق بارك إبراهيم حيث إن الأصغر (أبانا إبراهيم) يُبارَك من الأكبر (ملكى صادق) وأعطاه إبراهيم عُشراً من كل شئ، تصرف إبراهيم هنا أمام ملكى صادق باعتبار هو الكاهن وأن إبراهيم كأنه فرد من الشعب. *
*من نسل إبراهيم أتى لاوى، ومن نسل لاوى أتى هارون رئيس الكهنة. فكهنوت هارون الذى هو كهنوت العهد القديم كان يقدم ذبائح حيوانية، أما السيد المسيح عندما قدّم نفسه على الصليب قدم ذبيحة هى جسده ودمه الذى سفك على الصليب فهى ذبيحة دموية..*
*علاقة الذبيحة الدموية بكهنوت ملكى صادق*
*ولكن ما علاقة هذه الذبيحة الدموية بملكى صادق الذى كانت ذبيحته خبزاً وخمراً؟!.. لا يمكن أن يُقال عن السيد المسيح أنت كاهن إلى الأبد على رتبة ملكى صادق إلا إذا كان الخبز والخمر هو نفسه ذبيحة الصليب. أما إن بقيت ذبيحة الصليب ذبيحة دموية فقط بدون خبز ولا خمر فلا علاقة لها برتبة ملكى صادق..*
*ولا يكون هناك رئيس كهنة إلا عندما يكون هناك كهنة، وهؤلاء الكهنة سوف يقدمون ذبيحة القداس الإلهى التى هى ذبيحة العهد الجديد. ويمارس هؤلاء الكهنة كهنوت على رتبة ملكى صادق لأن تقدمتهم هى خبز وخمر ولكنها تتحول أثناء القداس إلى جسد الرب ودمه تحت أعراض الخبز والخمر. وهنا يكون قد تحققت الوحدانية بين ذبيحة الصليب وبين تقدمة الخبز والخمر، أى أنهما ذبيحة واحدة هى ذبيحة الفداء. لذلك أصبح المسيح رئيس كهنة على رتبة ملكى صادق.*
*ومن المعروف أن الآباء القديسين مثل غريغوريوس النيصى الذى عاش من سنة 335-394 م لم يفُته ذلك فقال } لأن المدبر كل شئ بحسب سلطانه السيدى لم ينتظر الإضطرار الناتج عن الخيانة، ولا هجوم اليهود اللصى، ولا محاكمة بيلاطس الخارجة عن الشريعة كى لا يكون شر هؤلاء بدءًا لخلاص الناس العام وعلة له، لكنه بتدبيره قد سبق هجومهم، وهو نفسه قدَّم ذاته بعمل التقديس**[3]** الذى لا ينطق به وغير المنظور من البشر قرباناً وذبيحة عنا، إذ هو كاهن معاً وحمل الله**[4]** الرافع خطيئة العالم. وإن سألت: متى كان هذا؟ فأجيبك: إنه كان عندما جعل جسده مأكلاً بصريح العبارة وأعطاه للأكل، وصارت ذبيحة الحمل كاملة.. فلما منح تلاميذه أن يأكلوا جسده ويشربوا دمه ضحى جسده بوجه لا ينطق به وغير منظور، مدبراً هذا السر كما أرادت سلطته} **[5]**.*
*[ كى لا يكون شر هؤلاء بدءًا لخلاص الناس العام وعلة له، لكنه بتدبيره قد سبق هجومهم وهو نفسه قدم ذاته فى عمل التقديس ] بمعنى أنه لم ينتظر حتى يأخذوه ويقبضوا عليه ويسمروه على الصليب، لكنه أراد أن يثبت أن كهنوته أعلى من الكهنوت الهارونى الذى لرؤساء كهنة وكهنة اليهود فجاء فى ليلة آلامه وأخذ الخبز وباركه، وأخذ الكأس وشكر "أخذ يسوع الخبز وبارك وكسّر وأعطى التلاميذ وقال: خذوا كلوا هذا هو جسدى. وأخذ الكأس وشكر وأعطاهم قائلاً: اشربوا منها كلكم لأن هذا هو دمى الذى للعهد الجديد الذى يُسفك من أجل كثيرين لمغفرة الخطايا"(مت26: 26-28).. وهكذا يكون السيد المسيح هو رئيس كهنة على رتبة ملكى صادق، فهو الذى قدّم نفسه قبل أن يقدّمه أحد.*
*واضح من الآباء القديسينومن آباء القرون الأولى أن كثيرين منهم قد تكلّموا عن هذا السر العظيم، وكمثال فقط فإن القديس أغناطيوس المتوشح بالله، أو الحامل الله الثيئوفورس الذى استشهد حوالى سنة 110 م فى رسالته إلى أهل فلادلفيا الفصل الخامس يقول }إن للرب يسوع المسيح جسداً واحداً، وهناك كذلك كأس واحدة للاتحاد بدمه، ومذبح واحد**[6]**{ مذبح واحد، كأس واحد للاتحاد بدمههى كأس العهد الجديد.. هذه الأقوال كلها من قبل سنة 110 ميلادية والكثير جداً من الآباء تكلموا عن سر الإفخارستيا ولدينا أقوالهم؛ لكن المجال هنا لا يتسع، وإنما من الممكن أن نقوم بتجميع وإصدار هذه الأقوال فى كتب تفصيلية لمنفعة الدارسين.*
*إذاً لماذا قيل عن كهنوت السيد المسيح إنه على رتبة ملكى صادق؟ ذلك لسببين: *
*السبب الأول: إنه قدم تقدمة الخبز والخمر. *
*والسبب الثانى: أن كهنوته أعلى من الكهنوت الهارونى.*
*لذلك قال بولس الرسول فى رسالته إلى العبرانيين "وبدون كل مشاجرة الأصغر يُبارَك من الأكبر" (عب7: 7) إذن لابد أن الكهنوت الهارونى يخضع لكهنوت العهد الجديد، فلابد من أن يأتى الحاخامات الذين لليهود ويتوبوا، ويتعمدوا (أى يقبلوا سر العماد المقدس)، ويُصلّى لهم رؤساء كهنة العهد الجديد الحِل، ويتناولوا من جسد الرب ودمه.. ويُبارَك الأصغر من الأكبر. فلابد أن كهنوت ملكى صادق يعلو على الكهنوت الهارونى؛ وهذا قد حدث بالفعل فى بداية العصر الرسولى وعلى مدى الأجيال، وسيحدث بصورة جماعية قبل نهاية العالم (انظر رو11: 25، 26). *
*وقال أيضاً بولس الرسول "فلو كان بالكهنوت اللاوى كمال إذ الشعب أخذ الناموس عليه، ماذا كانت الحاجة بعد إلى أن يقوم كاهن آخر على رتبة ملكى صادق ولا يقال على رتبة هرون؟" (عب7: 11). لقد انتهت مأمورية الكهنوت الهارونى.*
*متى تم الخلاص؟*
*لكن نريد أن نحذر من شئ خطير إذ يعتقد بعض الكتّاب فى أحد أديرتنا بمصر أن السيد المسيح قدّم نفسه يوم الخميس بإرادته كما نقول فى القداس الغريغورى [ لأنك فى الليلة التى سلّمت فيها ذاتك بإرادتك وسلطانك وحدك أخذت خبزاً على يديك الطاهرتين اللتين بلا عيب ولا دنس.. وباركته وشكرت وقدسته.. الخ ] لئلا يظن أحد أن الخلاص قد تم يوم الخميس.. وهذا يكون مفهوماً خاطئاً؛ لأن الخلاص قد تم حينما صُلب السيد المسيح على الصليب يوم الجمعة العظيم. وقد شرح ذلك القديس غريغوريوس النيصى؛ بسر لا ينطق به وبصورة غير منظورة، لأن الله سلطانه فوق الزمن، فاستطاع أن يجعل ذبيحة الصليب؛ تكون حاضرة بصورة سرية فى العشاء السرى يوم الخميس. وبنفس السلطان الذى فوق الزمن يجعل نفس الذبيحة تكون حاضرة فى كل قداس على مدى الأيام؛ ويتحقق وعده "ها أنا معكم كل الأيام إلى انقضاء الدهر. آمين" (مت 28 : 20).*
*بالموت داس الموت *
*كان إتمام الفداء وإتمام الخلاص تحت الزمن حيث قُدِّم فيه السيد المسيح على الصليب يوم الجمعة، وقَبِل الموت، وذاق الموت بنعمة الله لأجل كل واحد من أجل خلاصنا "كى يذوق بنعمة الله الموت لأجل كل واحد" (عب2: 9) وبالموت داس الموت. كما هو مذكور فى لحن من ألحان قداس القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم {عندما انحدرت إلى الموت أيها الحياة الذى لا يموت،حينئذ أمتّ الجحيمببرق لاهوتك} بمعنى أيها الحياة الذى لا تموت بحسب لاهوتك، لكنك انحدرت إلى الموت.. فقد أخفى السيد المسيح لاهوته (الحياة الفائقة) داخل حياته الإنسانية.. عندما ابتلع الموت حياته الإنسانية المتحدة باللاهوت، فالذى أبتُلع ليس حياة المسيح لكن الموت. لذلك يقول {حينئذ أمت الجحيم ببرق لاهوتك} وكما يقول الآباء القديسون {ذبح الموت الحياة العادية، ولكن الحياة فوق العادية ذبحته}.*
*من المعتاد أن السمكة الكبيرة هى التى تبتلع السمكة الصغيرة، ولكن إذا وضعنا السمكة الصغيرة كطُعم فى صنارة ثم أخفينا الصنارة فى داخلها، فعندما تأتى سمكة كبيرة لتبتلعها، يتعلق (يشتبك) هلب الصنارة فى خياشيم السمكة الكبيرة ويجذبها خارج الماء، وبذلك تكون السمكة الكبيرة هى التى أُصطيدت من السمكة الصغيرة.*
*فى هذا المثال نجد أن معدن الصنارة القوى المختفى داخل الطُعم يرمز إلى اللاهوت القوى المختفى داخل الناسوت الذى له مظهر الضعف.*
*فعندما ابتَلع الموت الحياة العادية المتحدة باللاهوت، ابتُلِع الموت من الحياة الفائقة. *
*عهد الخلاص والحياة الأبدية *
*لقد أعطانا السيد المسيح سر الإفخارستيا باعتبار أنه العهد الذى بيننا وبينه وقال "هذه الكأس هى العهد الجديد بدمى" (لو22: 20) كمن يكتب وثيقة بالدم فتعنى عهداً لا يُنقَض، خاصةً إذا كان هذا دماً إلهياً، دماً قادراً أن يقهر كل سلطان إبليس، دماً قادراً أن يطهر من كل خطيئة، دماً قادراً أن يعطى الحياة.. *
*لذلك نتكلم عن الجسد المحيى فى القداس أن هذا هو الجسد المحيى، الجسد المانح للحياة لأنه متحد باللاهوت بالحياة الإلهية.. فقد قال السيد المسيح "أنا هو القيامة والحياة من آمن بى ولو مات فسيحيا" (يو11 : 25)، "فمن يأكلنى فهو يحيا بى" (يو6: 57)، "من يأكل جسدى ويشرب دمى فله حياة أبدية وأنا أقيمه فى اليوم الأخير" (يو6: 54)، "من يأكل جسدى ويشرب دمى يثبت فىَّ وأنا فيه" (يو6: 56). فالتناول من جسد الرب ودمه هو اتحاد بالحياة الفائقة..*
*فليأكل ويشرب المتناول من الذبيحة المحيية بعد استعداد لائق.. بعد توبة واعتراف، فيتحد بالحياة الأبدية.. وبذلك يؤهل ويستحق نعمة القيامة فى اليوم الأخير، ويستحق جسد القيامة. *
*كما أرسلنى الآب أرسلكم أنا *
*يأخذ الإنسان فى المعمودية هذه الاستحقاقات، لكن لو أخطأ مرة أخرى بعد المعمودية ماذا يفعل؟ إن الموت يكون قد دخل إلى كيانه مرة أخرى، ويحتاج أن يعترف وينال الحِل كما قال السيد المسيح لتلاميذه "اقبلوا روحاً قدساً. من غفرتم خطاياه تُغفر له، ومن أمسكتم خطاياه أُمسِكَتْ" (يو20 : 22، 23) "كما أرسلنى الآب أرسلكم أنا" (يو20 : 21)، وقال بولس الرسول "ولكن الكل من الله الذى صالحنا لنفسه بيسوع المسيح وأعطانا خدمة المصالحة.. واضعاً فينا كلمة المصالحة" (2كو5 : 18، 19) "كلمة المصالحة" أى عبارة [الله يحاللك] التى يقولها الكاهن للمعترف ولكن لابد أن يكون هذا المعترف تائباً، ليس مستهتراً يعترف اعترافاً شكلياً ليأخذ مجرد الحِل.. *
*لذلك هناك قوانين كنسية وتأديبات روحية بها يستعد الإنسان للتناول ويتيقن أنه بعد التناول لن يفعل الخطية ويختبر نفسه.. أما ما يعتبره البعض أن التناول فى زمن الخطية سيعطى قوة للانتصار؛ فهذا وهم ويضيّع على الإنسان فرصة التوبة الحقيقية والامتناع عن الشر.*
*لذلك قال القديس بولس الرسول "ولكن ليمتحن الإنسان نفسه وهكذا يأكل من الخبز ويشرب من الكأس" (1كو11 : 28). فإذا وعد المعترف أب اعترافه أنه لن يخطئ مرة أخرى، فليتابعه أب الاعتراف ويشجعه حتى يقوم من سقطته ويُعِدّه للتناول، بأن يعطيه تدريباً للإمتناع عن الخطية مدة كافية قبل التقدم إلى الأسرار المقدسة مرة أخرى.*
*لا تبقى بعد ذبيحة عن الخطايا *
*يقول البعض نحن نتناول لكى لا نخطئ، ثم يعودون للخطية مرة أخرى؛ هذا غير سليم، لأنه لابد من الاستعداد للتناول.. *
*لماذا نرى الكاهن يصرخ بأعلى صوته ويقول القدسات للقديسين؟ لأنه لابد أن يعِّد الإنسان نفسه للتناول بالتوبة والاعتراف، وأيضاً بالامتناع عن الخطية. *
*يعطينا سر الإفخارستيا قوة الحياة والثبات فى المسيح لكن كيف تعود إلينا هذه الحياة ونحن مازلنا نخطئ وفى شركة مع الموت؟! لذلك لابد من تقديم توبة واعتراف.. والكاهن يقول فى صلاة التحليل {أيها السيد الرب يسوع المسيح الذى قطّع كل رباطات خطايانا من قِبل آلامه المخلصة المحيية.. طهره، باركه، حاللـه} أى حِلّه من كل رباطات الخطية. فلا يظل عبداً ومقيّداً بالخطية. لابد أن يدخل إلى مرحلة الحرية من الشر وبذلك يؤهَّل لأن ينال الحياة الأبدية.. لذلك يقول الكاهن فى الاعتراف الأخير عن جسد الرب {يُعطَى عنا خلاصاً وغفراناً للخطايا وحياة أبدية لكل من يتناول منه}.*
*ليتنا لا نستخف بسر القربان المقدس ونتذكر كلام معلمنا بولس الرسول "إن أخطأنا باختيارنا بعد ما أخذنا معرفة الحق، لا تبقى بعد ذبيحة عن الخطايا. بل قبول دينونة مخيف وغيرة نار عتيدة أن تأكل المضادين" (عب10: 26، 27). ويقول أيضاً "ولكنك من أجل قساوتك وقلبك غير التائب تذخر لنفسك غضباً فى يوم الغضب واستعلان دينونة الله العادلة" (رو2: 5).*
*وقال "الذى يأكل ويشرب بدون استحقاق يأكل ويشرب دينونة لنفسه غير مميز جسد الرب" (1كو11: 29) وبقوله "لكن ليمتحن الإنسان نفسه"، يقصد أن لا ينوى فى داخله أن يذهب ليسلّم المسيح مثل يهوذا ويأتى ويجلس على مائدة الفصح. فقد قال السيد المسيح ليهوذا "ما أنت تعمله فاعمله بأكثر سرعة" (يو13: 27) بمعنى إن كنت تريد أن تتوب، فتُب، وإن كنت تريد أن تسلمنى، أخرج سريعاً لأنى أريد أن أبدأ القداس. ولما قال له هذا اعتبر يهوذا أن هذه فرصة ذهبية له لكى يخرج ويأخذ أجرة الظلم والخيانة ويسلم المسيح لليهود.*
*فلا ينبغى أن يضع الإنسان فى نفسه أن يخون السيد المسيح ثم يتقدم إلى الأسرار المقدسة.. لكن ينبغى أن يضع فى قلبه ألا يعود إلى الخطية مرة أخرى ويمتحن نفسه، وليس هناك مانع من تأجيل المناولة أسبوعاً أو اثنين أو ثلاثة أو ربما أكثر إلى أن يمرّن إرادته كيف تنقاد بالروح لأنه "إن عشتم حسب الجسد فستموتون، ولكن إن كنتم بالروح تميتون أعمال الجسد فستحيون" (رو8 : 13).*
*قوة وفاعلية سر الإفخارستيا فى حياة أولاد الله *
*ليتنا نعرف قيمة التناول من الأسرار المقدسة ليشعر الآخرون بقيمة هذه الأسرار. *
*فعندمانردد فى القداس [ آمين آمين آمين بموتك يارب نبشر وبقيامتك المقدسة وصعودك إلى السموات نعترف ] نقول له يارب إن هذه النصرة التى تعمل فى أولادك المنتصرين على الخطية؛ تعلن قوة القيامة فى حياة شعب الله المفديين الذين هم جماعة القديسين الذين يبشرون بموتهم عن الخطية باتحادهم بقوة وفاعلية موتك المحيى، ويبشّرون بقيامتك بنصرتهم على الشر. ويكونون هم أنفسهم نوراً للعالم كما كنت أنت أيها الرب القدوس الحق..*

*_______________________________________________ 1) من عظات للقديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم على العبرانيين مقالة 17.*

*2) كتاب "أصداء التضرعات الروحية" طبعة مكتبة المحبة.*​ 
*3) من هنا جاءت كلمة "القداس" على العشاء الربانى أو سر الشكر.*​ 
*4) هو الكاهن والذبيحة، وهو الحمل والراعى، وهو المخلص والخلاص.*​ 
*5) للقديس غريغوريوس النيصى خطاب 1 عن قيامة السيد المسيح. *​ 
*6) من رسالة القديس أغناطيوس (الثيئوفوروس) إلى أهل فلادلفيا – فصل (5).*​


----------



## Fadie (30 سبتمبر 2006)

*سر التوبة و الاعتراف*​ 

*سر التوبة والاعتراف هو أحد أسرار الكنيسة السبعة، له جذوره فى العهد القديم ولكنه أصبح فى العهد الجديد من أعمال الآباء الرسل، وخلفائهم. فهو لا يخص كهنة العهد القديم فقط، بل ويمارسه كهنة العهد الجديد أيضاً بعد أن انتقل إليهم عمل الكهنوت.*

*معمودية التوبة والاعتراف *
*إن اقتران معمودية التوبة بالاعتراف أمر واضح جداً فى الأناجيل، سواء فى خدمة القديس يوحنا المعمدان، أو فى خدمة السيد المسيح، أو فى خدمة الآباء الرسل وخلفائهم بعد صعود السيد المسيح إلى السماء.*
*فكما أسس السيد المسيح سر الإفخارستيا الذى هو سر التناول المقدس، فهو أيضاً الذى أسس سر الاعتراف، وهو أيضاً الذى أسس سر المعمودية، وأسس أسرار الكنيسة كلها.*
*يقول فى بداية إنجيل معلمنا مرقس الرسول عن يوحنا المعمدان: "كان يوحنا يعمِّد فى البرية ويكرز بمعمودية التوبة لمغفرة الخطايا. وخرج إليه جميع كورة اليهودية وأهل أورشليم واعتمدوا جميعهم منه فى نهر الأردن معترفين بخطاياهم" (مر1: 4، 5).. والذى قد أرسل يوحنا المعمدان أمام السيد المسيح هو الله الآب"كما هو مكتوب فى الأنبياء؛ ها أنا أُرسل أمام وجهك ملاكى الذى يهيئ طريقك قدامك. صوت صارخ فى البرية، أعدوا طريق الرب، اصنعوا سبله مستقيمة" (مر1: 2، 3) "ها أنا أُرسل أمام وجهك ملاكى" صيغة يقولها الآب للابن؛ سأرسل قدامك من يهيئ طريقك أمامك.*
*ونعود إلى جوهر الموضوع وهو أن معمودية التوبة لمغفرة الخطايا ليست منفصلة عن الاعتراف.. بل مقترنة به من البداية كما جاء فى (مر1: 4، 5). إنهم اعتمدوا معترفين بخطاياهم أى أنهم مارسوا التوبة والاعتراف مع المعمودية على يد يوحنا ابن زكريا الكاهن ابن الكاهن.*
*نفس الكلام ذكره معلمنا متى فى إنجيله مثلما ذكره معلمنا مرقس "وفى تلك الأيام جاء يوحنا المعمدان يكرز فى برية اليهودية، قائلاً توبوا لأنه قد اقترب ملكوت السماوات.. واعتمدوا منه فى الأردن معترفين بخطاياهم" (مت 3: 1-6).*

*الاعتراف فى خدمة الآباء الرسل *
*نفس الوضع فى خدمة الآباء الرسل، فقد كان يأتى إليهم الكثير من الرجال والنساء الذين آمنوا بالسيد المسيح ليعتمدوا منهم سواء فى يوم الخمسين أو بعد ذلك.. وذُكر هذا فى سفر الأعمال. ولكن عندما كانوا يأتون للآباء الرسل لكى يعتمدوا، ليس فقط لمجرد أنهم آمنوا بالسيد المسيح، بل مكتوب فى (أع19: 18) "وكان كثيرون من الذين آمنوا يأتون مقرِّين ومخبرين بأفعالهم".. يقرّون ويعترفون بخطاياهم.*
*كان يوحنا المعمدان يكرز بمعمودية التوبة لمغفرة الخطايا، يقول الكتاب: "اعتمدوا جميعهم منه فى نهر الأردن معترفين بخطاياهم" (مر1: 5).. فكان الاعتراف فى بداية خدمة يوحنا المعمدان، تمهيداً لظهور المخلص، ومناداته هو أيضاً بالتوبة "قائلاً توبوا لأنه قد اقترب ملكوت السماوات" (مت3: 2) هذا ما حدث أيضاً فى خدمة الآباء الرسل بعد إتمام الفداء؛ إنهم كانوا يدعون الناس إلى التوبة والاعتراف وقبول المصالحة مع الله فى المسيح. *

*اعترفوا بعضكم لبعض بالزلات *
*وفى رسالة يعقوب الرسول عندما قال "أمريض أحد بينكم فليدع قسوس الكنيسة فيصلّوا عليه ويدهنوه بزيت باسم الرب. وصلاة الإيمان تشفى المريض، والرب يقيمه. وإن كان قد فعل خطية تغفر له" (يع5: 14، 15) ولئلا يظن البعض أنه بدهن المريض بالزيت والصلاة من أجله، تغفر له خطاياه؛ أكمل مباشرةً وقال "اعترفوا بعضكم لبعض بالزلات، وصلوا بعضكم لأجل بعض لكى تشفوا، طِلبة البار تقتدر كثيراً فى فعلها" (يع5: 16). فعندما قال: إن كان قد فعل خطية تُغفر له، استدرك سريعاً وقال "اعترفوا" أى لا تُغفر لهذا المريض الخطية إلاّ إذا اعترف. *
*ولئلا يظن أحد أنه يكفى أن يعترف فى سرّه، قال "اعترفوا بعضكم لبعض".. يفسّر البروتستانت هذه الآية بقولهم إنه من الممكن أن يعترف الإنسان لأى شخص من الإخوة!.. لا، لم يقل الرسول هذا، بل قال "أمريض أحد بينكم فليدع قسوس الكنيسة" (يع5: 14).. *

*فليدع قسوس الكنيسة *
*لقد ترجم البروتستانت كلمة presbu,teroj (برسفيتيروس) فى الترجمة البيروتية العربية للكتاب المقدس (ترجمة فاندايك) بكلمة "شيوخ" فى رسالة يعقوب الرسول (يع5: 14).. وهم أنفسهم ترجموا هذه الكلمة مرة أخرى فى نفس الطبعة فى سفر أعمال الرسل بكلمة "قسوس" قالوا عن بولس الرسول "ومن ميليتس أرسل إلى أفسس واستدعى قسوس الكنيسة" (أع20: 17). طبعاً هذا الاختلاف عندهم فى ترجمة نفس الكلمة هو بسبب أهداف لديهم ليس مجال لتوضيحها الآن. ولكن من الواضح أن كلمة شيوخ الكنيسة تعنى قسوس الكنيسة.*
*عندما يقول "صلوا بعضكم لأجل بعض لكى تُشفوا"(يع5: 16) فهل المريض الذى سيصلى لأجل القسوس؟! أم القسوس هم الذين يصلون لأجل المريض؟ النص الكتابى يقول "أمريض أحد بينكم فليدع قسوس الكنيسة فيصلوا عليه" (يع5: 14). إذن عبارة "صلوا بعضكم لأجل بعض لكى تُشفوا" أى أن القسوس يصلون على المريض، وليس المريض الذى يصلى على القسوس..*
*فعبارة "بعضكم لبعض" لا تعنى التبادل بين الطرفين، بل تعنى البعض الذين هم القسوس، والبعض الآخر هو المريض.. وبالمثل فعبارة "اعترفوا بعضكم لبعض بالزلات" (يع5: 16) لا تعنى أن القسوس يعترفون للمريض، بل المريض هو الذى يعترف للقسوس لأنه يقول "وصلاة الإيمان تشفى المريض والرب يقيمه وإن كان قد فعل خطية تغفر له" (يع5: 15) فالمقصود بغفران الخطايا هنا هو المريض.. من هذه الفقرة يُستنتج ما يُسمى "اعتراف للآخر"..*


*هل يكفى الاعتراف لله فقط؟!*
*يقول البروتستانت لماذا لا يعترف الشخص فى سرّه أو فى صلاته فقط بينه وبين ربنا؟ وللرد على ذلك لدينا نصّين: الأوّل فى سفر أعمال الرسل "كان كثيرون من الذين آمنوا يأتون مقرّين ومخبرين بأفعالهم" (أع19: 18)، والنص الثانى فى رسالة يعقوب الرسول "اعترفوا بعضكم لبعض بالزلات" (يع5: 16) وشرحناه بأن "بعضكم" هو المريض و"لبعض" هم قسوس الكنيسة.*
*ولذلك يقول يوحنا الرسول فى رسالته الأولى "إن اعترفنا بخطايانا فهو أمين وعادل حتى يغفر لنا خطايانا ويطهّرنا من كل إثم" (1يو1: 9) فكلمة "إن اعترفنا بخطايانا" ليس المقصود بالاعتراف هنا مجرد أن يعترف الإنسان بينه وبين نفسه لأنه لم ترِد إطلاقاً فى الكتاب المقدس آية واحدة تقول بأن يعترف الإنسان فى سره، بينما وردت عدة آيات تدل على أن الاعتراف يتم أمام الكاهن.. وهكذا كان الإنسان فى العهد القديم أيضاً يعترف بخطاياه. بل الجماعة أيضاً أحياناً كانت تعترف بخطيّتها إن كانت خطيّة جماعية.*
*لقد وردت نصيحة فى سفر الأمثال: "من يكتم خطاياه لا ينجح، ومن يُقِر بها ويتركها يُرحم" (أم28: 13) فلم يذكر هنا أنه يعترف فى سرّه، بل قال: يُقِر بها لكى لا يكتُمها، لأن الإقرار هو بالإفصاح بالكلام، أى يُمارس الاعتراف بأن يذكرها ويعترف بها "من يُقر بها ويتركها يُرحم". إذاً لا يكفى أنه يترك الخطية، ولكن ينبغى أيضاً أن يعترف بها.*
*فى سفر يشوع ابن سيراخ "لا تستحى أن تعترف بخطاياك" (سيراخ4: 31) يعتبر البعض من البروتستانت أن سفر يشوع بن سيراخ من الأسفار القانونية الثانية، لكن لا يستطيع أحد منهم إنكار أن هذا السفر يحمل نوعاً من التعليم النافع.. فعند قوله "لا تستحى أن تعترف بخطاياك" يدُّل على الجو الذى كان يعيش فيه يشوع بن سيراخ عندما كَتب هذه العبارة سواء اعترف البروتستانت بها أنها أسفار قانونية أولى أو ثانية، لكن فى كل الأحوال كان هذا هو المعنى المحيط بيشوع بن سيراخ فى الحياة الدينية وقت كتابته لهذا السفر. *
*أما عن اعتراف الإنسان فى سرّه فقط، فإن هذا له مساوئ كثيرة. ولكن هذا لا يعنى أن لا يحاسب الإنسان نفسه؛ بالطبع لابد للإنسان أن يشعر بخطأه بينه وبين نفسه، ولابد أن يُحاسب نفسه.. يقول بولس الرسول عن الاستعداد للتناول من جسد الرب ودمه "ولكن ليمتحن الإنسان نفسه وهكذا يأكل من الخبز ويشرب من الكأس" (1كو11: 28). بل الكل ينادى بأهمية محاسبة النفس، ومراجعة النفس. فالابن الضال فى مَثل التوبة "رجع إلى نفسه" (لو15: 17).. هذا الأمر لا يرفضه أحد، بل الجميع يطلبونه.. *
*نقطة الاختلاف بيننا وبين البروتستانت فى موضوع الاعتراف هى: بعد مراجعة النفس ومحاسبة النفس، هل ينبغى أن يتم الاعتراف أمام الأب الكاهن؟ أم يكفى أن يعترف الإنسان بينه وبين الله؟.. *
*أحياناً يقول البروتستانت: إن كان لابد من الاعتراف، فمن الممكن الاعتراف أمام أى أخ من الإخوة. طبعاً هذا الكلام معارض لتعاليم الكتاب المقدس، كما أوضحنا ونضيف إلى ذلك ما ذُكر عن المرأة الخاطئة.*

*قد غُفرت خطاياها الكثيرة *
*يقول الكتاب عن المرأة الخاطئة إنها كانت خاطئة فى المدينة وعرفت أن يسوع فى بيت الفريسى "وإذا امرأة فى المدينة كانت خاطئة إذ علمت أنه متكئ فى بيت الفريسى جاءت بقارورة طيب. ووقفت عند قدميه من ورائه باكية وابتدأت تبل قدميه بالدموع وكانت تمسحهما بشعر رأسها وتُقبّل قدميه وتدهنهما بالطيب" (لو7: 37، 38) قال عنها السيد المسيح "قد غفرت خطاياها الكثيرة لأنها أحبت كثيراً" (لو7: 47) وقال لها "إيمانك قد خلّصك" (لو7: 50).*
*السيد المسيح كائن فى كل مكان بلاهوته، والبروتستانت لا يختلفون معنا فى هذا الأمر، فالسيد المسيح وقت وجوده على الأرض، كان يملأ السماوات والأرض بلاهوته. بدليل أنه قال لنيقوديموس "ليس أحد صعد إلى السماء إلاّ الذى نزل من السماء ابن الإنسان الذى هو فى السماء" (يو3: 13) أثناء كلامه مع نيقوديموس لقّب نفسه بابن الإنسان وقال له: الذى يكلّمك الآن ابن الإنسان، وهو فى السماء بلاهوته الذى هو مالئ السماء والأرض.. لو أرادت المرأة الخاطئة أن تعترف للسيد المسيح بالطريقة البروتستانتية، لكان من الممكن أن تعترف له فى غرفتها الخاصة فى بيتها بدون أن يكون السيد المسيح أمامها بالجسد، فالسيد المسيح لاهوته يملأ الوجود كلّه. وفى هذه الحالة كانت ستكتفى بأن تقول "يارب يسوع المسيح ارحمنى" وينتهى الأمر بالنسبة لها.. لكن ما حدث بالفعل أنها أتت أمام الناس الحاضرين فى وسط الاحتفال الذى صنعه الفريسى للسيد المسيح، وجلست تبكى تحت قدمىّ السيد المسيح وتمسحهما بشعر رأسها.. فهذا نوع من الاعتراف الواضح حيث إنها أرادت أن تنال المغفرة.. بل وسمعان الفريسى نفسه قال "لو كان هذا نبياً لعلِمَ من هذه المرأة التى تلمسه وما هى إنها خاطئة" (لو7: 39) امرأة كانت خاطئة فى المدينة، أى أن المدينة كلها تعلم أنها خاطئة. فعندما أتت تحت قدمى السيد فى وسط الاحتفال وبهذه الصورة أمام الناس كلها وظلت تبكى هذا البكاء، فهذا هو اعتراف واضح للسيد المسيح أمام الناس الحاضرين الذين كانوا يعرفون خطاياها.. اعتراف أنها أخطأت وندمت بدموع وانسحاق وعند القدمين.. لماذا إذاً لم تتب فى غرفتها فقط؟!*
*من الممكن أن يدّعى أحد أن المرأة فعلت هذا عند قدمى السيد المسيح، لكن ليس عند الأب الكاهن.. ونحن نقول له: فى زمن هذه المرأة كان السيد المسيح موجوداً على الأرض، لكن بعد صعود السيد المسيح ما العمل؟ وإلى من تعترف؟*

*وكلاء سرائر الله *
*يقول معلمنا بولس الرسول: "هكذا فليحسبنا الإنسان كخدام المسيح ووكلاء سرائر الله. ثم يُسأل فى الوكلاء لكى يوجد الإنسان أميناً" (1كو4: 1، 2).. بولس الرسول هو وكيل سِر.. ويقول نحن خدام للمسيح ولكن وكلاء للأسرار.. فالسيد المسيح صعد إلى السماء وأقام وكلاء له فى الكنيسة.. ويستطيع الوكيل أن يقوم بالعمل المكلّف به من صاحب المصلحة.*
*فإذا أراد أحد أن يبيع قطعة أرض مثلاً، وليس لديه الوقت أن يذهب إلى الشهر العقارى، أو أن يسافر ليتفاوض فى البيع، فيقوم بعمل توكيل لشخص ما ثم يقوم هذا الشخص الذى صار وكيلاً بإجراءات البيع ليس من ملكه الخاص ولا بقدرته الذاتية، لكن بحكم التوكيل المسجّل الممنوح له. فالتوكيل له قوة، وله مفعول..*
*يتكلم القديس بولس الرسول عن الأسقف أنه وكيل الله "لأنه يجب أن يكون الأسقف بلا لوم كوكيل الله" (تى1: 7)، فليس بولس الرسول، ولا بطرس الرسول، ولا الاثنى عشر، فقط هم وكلاء الله، بل الأمر استمر أيضاً من بعدهم لخلفائهم. *
*لم يكن بولس الرسول من الاثنى عشر، ولا من السبعين رسولاً، بل على العكس كان يضّطهد الكنيسة.. وحيث إن السيد المسيح قد دعاه، والكنيسة وضعت اليد عليه، وأخذ الرسولية، صار وكيلاً لله "وبينما هم يخدمون الرب ويصومون قال الروح القدس أفرزوا لى برنابا وشاول للعمل الذى دعوتهما إليه. فصاموا حينئذ وصلوا ووضعوا عليهما الأيادى ثم أطلقوهما. فهذان إذ أُرسلا من الروح القدس" (أع13: 2-4). أُرسلا من الروح القدس عن طريق الكنيسة التى وضعت اليد عليهما.*
*قال القديس بولس الرسول لتلميذه تيطس "من أجل هذا تركتك فى كريت لكى تكمل ترتيب الأمور الناقصة وتقيم فى كل مدينة قسوساً كما أوصيتك" (تى1: 5) أقام بولس الرسول تيطس أسقفاً وقال له لقد تركتك فى كريت لكى تُقيم فى كل مدينة قسوساً كما أوصيتك.. هذا هو العمل الكهنوتى الرعوى فى الكنيسة. *
*ولذلك يقول معلمنا بولس الرسول فى رسالته الأولى لكورنثوس "فوضع الله أناساً فى الكنيسة، أولاً رسلاً، ثانياً أنبياء، ثالثاً معلمين، ثم قوات وبعد ذلك مواهب شفاء" (1كو12: 28) وضع الله أناساً فى الكنيسة. *
*ويقول أيضاً "وهو أعطى البعض أن يكونوا رسلاً، والبعض أنبياء، والبعض مبشرين، والبعض رعاة ومعلمين" (أف4: 11).*
*يرفض البروتستانت أن يكون هناك وكيل بينهم وبين الله، ويقولون ليس هناك وسيط بين الله والناس إلا يسوع المسيح "لأنه يوجد إله واحد ووسيط واحد بين الله والناس الإنسان يسوع المسيح" (1تى2: 5). بالطبع لا أحد يقدر أن يغفر الخطية بدمه، ولا أن يتوسط بين الآب وبين البشرية من أجل مغفرة الخطايا، ويدفع ثمن هذا الغفران إلا السيد المسيح.. فمن يستطيع أن يكفّر عن خطايا الناس بذبيحة نفسه إلاّ السيد المسيح؟! ومن يُخلِّص؟ ومن يغسل بدمه؟! إلاّ السيد المسيح.. نحن جميعاً نتفق فى هذا الأمر. *
*السيد المسيح له وكلاء.. والوكيل ليس له نفس سلطان المسيح أن يغفر بدمه هو شخصياً، لكنه يغفر بدم المسيح الذى وكَّله. فهو مجرد وكيل لا يعطِى مما يملكه، بل يأخذ من استحقاقات السيد المسيح ويمنح للمخدومين لذلك يقول "هكذا فليحسبنا الإنسان كخدام المسيح ووكلاء سرائر الله" (1كو4: 1).*

*واضعاً فينا كلمة المصالحة *
*يقول بولس الرسول عن حمل الوكلاء لكلمة المصالحة "وأعطانا خدمة المصالحة.. واضعاً فينا كلمة المصالحة" (2كو5: 18، 19).. أعطانا أن نصالح الناس مع الله.. "نسعى كسفراء عن المسيح كأن الله يعظ بنا، نطلب عن المسيح تصالحوا مع الله" (2كو5: 20).*
*ما معنى "واضعاً فينا كلمة المصالحة"؟ أى عندما نقول لأحد "الله يحاللك" لا نعطى الحِل من سلطاننا، لكن نعطيه من استحقاقات دم المسيح وبسلطان موهبة الروح القدس.. فقد وُضعت فينا هذه الكلمة، وُضعت فى الوكيل وليس فى أى شخص.*

*الوكيل الأمين الحكيم *
*عندما تكلّم السيد المسيح فى إنجيل معلمنا لوقا عن السهر والاستعداد لمجيئ العريس أى الاستعداد لليوم الأخير قال: "أنتم أيضاً تشبهون أناساً ينتظرون سيدهم متى يرجع من العرس، حتى إذا جاء وقرع يفتحون له للوقت. طوبى لأولئك العبيد الذين إذا جاء سيدهم يجدهم ساهرين. الحق أقول لكم إنه يتمنطق ويتكئهم ويقوم فيخدمهم. وإذا جاء فى الهزيع الثانى، أو جاء فى الهزيع الثالث، ووجدهم يصنعون هكذا، فطوبى لأولئك العبيد. وهذا اعلموه؛ أنه لو كان رب البيت يَعلَم فى أية ساعة يأتى السارق، لكان يسهر ولم يدع بيته ينقب. فكونوا أنتم أيضاً مستعدين فإنه فى ساعة لا تعرفونها يأتى ابن الانسان" (لو12: 36-40) يكلّم السيد المسيح كل الناس سواء تلاميذه أو المؤمنين به. *
*ثم سأله بطرس الرسول "يا رب ألنا تقول هذا المثل أم للجميع أيضاً" (لو12: 41) أى كان بطرس الرسول يسأله هل هذا الكلام موّجه لنا فقط –يقصد الآباء الرسل- أم موجّه لكل الشعب؟ أجابه الرب بما معناه أن الكلام السابق موجّه لهم وللشعب كله حسبما قيل "أنتم مثل أناس ينتظرون سيدهم.. طوبى لأولئك العبيد الذين إذا جاء سيدهم يجدهم ساهرين".. لكن ما يلى سيوجّه لكم.. أى للرسل.*
*ثم تكلم الرب بعد ذلك مباشرةً عن الوكيل وقال "فمن هو الوكيل الأمين الحكيم الذى يقيمه سيده على عبيده ليعطيهم طعامهم فى حينه؟" (لو12: 42) إذاً هذا الوكيل أُقيم على الباقين، فهو ليس مثل الباقين، ليس بمعنى أنه أفضل منهم، بل يقصد أنها مسئولية ومن يحمل المسئولية سيدفع ثمنها. فأحياناً يهرب البعض من المسئولية من أجل خطورة المسئولية.. ومن يتعب سيأخذ أجرة تعبه. فإن وُجد الوكيل أميناً سيكافأ عن أمانته ويأخذ أجراً أكبر.. ومن يهرب من المسئولية خوفاً من حسابها أو شعوراً بضعفه أمامها، سوف لا يأخذ أجر الوكيل الأمين.. المشكلة هى إذا قَبِل الإنسان المسئولية وهو ليس أميناً، سيكون حسابه عسيراً..*
*فليس الأمر هو تمييزاً، بل هو قبول تحمل المسئولية بدافع الحب أى أن يكون مستعداً لخدمة الآخرين مثلما قال الرب لبطرس "يا سمعان بن يونا أتحبنى؟ قال له نعم يا رب أنت تعلم أنى أحبك. قال له ارع غنمى" (يو21: 16).. لذلك يقول "فوضع الله أناساً فى الكنيسة، أولاً رسلاً، ثانياً أنبياء.." (1كو12: 28).*
*فلابد أن يكون عمل الرعاية بدافع الحب، لكن يحمل معه تحذيراً "فمن هو الوكيل الأمين الحكيم؟" ليس أميناً فقط، بل حكيماً أيضاً "طوبى لذلك العبد الذى إذا جاء سيده يجده يفعل هكذا. حقاً أقول لكم إنه يقيمه على جميع أمواله. ولكن إن قال ذلك العبد الردئ فى قلبه إن سيدى يبطئ فى قدومه، فيبدأ يضرب العبيد والإماء ويأكل ويشرب ويسكر. يأتى سيد ذلك العبد فى اليوم الذى لا يتوقعه، وفى الساعة التى لا يعرفها فيشقه من وسطه ويجعل نصيبه مع عديمى الإيمان" (لو12: 43-46) يشقه من وسطه، فقد كان الأفضل له أن لا يكون وكيلاً.. لذلك قال القديس بولس الرسول لتلميذه تيموثاوس "إن ابتغى أحد الأسقفية فيشتهى عملاً صالحاً" (1تى3: 1) فإن لم يكن أميناً فى مسئوليته، يشقه الرب من وسطه ويجعل نصيبه مع عديمى الإيمان.*
*قد يهرب الكثيرون من كرامة الأسقفية لمعرفتهم بخطورتها وجسامة المسئولية والوكالة التى يتحملها الإنسان أمام الله. ففى يوم رسامة الأسقف يتسلّم عصا الرعاية ويُقال له: { إن الرب قد ائتمنك على نفوس رعيته ومن يدك يطلب دمها }.. ولذلك كُتب أيضاً عن الكهنوت "لا يأخذ أحد هذه الوظيفة بنفسه بل المدعو من الله كما هرون أيضاً" (عب5: 4) أى لابد للإنسان أن يشعر بوجود دعوة إلهية، ومن الممكن أن يقبلها بدافع من الحب مثلما قال الرب لبطرس الرسول " يا سمعان بن يونا أتحبنى.. ارع غنمى" (يو21: 16)..*

*الحِل والربط *
*لا يُمارَس الاعتراف على أى شخص، بل هناك وكيل، وقد قال السيد المسيح لبطرس "أعطيك مفاتيح ملكوت السماوات، فكل ما تربطه على الأرض يكون مربوطاً فى السماوات، وكل ما تحلّه على الأرض يكون محلولاً فى السماوات" (مت16: 19).*
*ولم يقل الرب هذا الكلام لبطرس فقط، بل قاله أيضاً لكل الرسل "الحق أقول لكم كل ما تربطونه على الأرض يكون مربوطاً فى السماء، وكل ما تحلونه على الأرض يكون محلولاً فى السماء" (مت18: 18).. فإذا ظن أحد أن المقصود بهذه الآية إنهم إذا حللوا طعاماً محدداً فيكون هذا الطعام محللاً، أو ربطوه فيُربط أى يُحرم، من الممكن أن يفسّر البروتستانت هذه الآية بهذا التفسير!.. وبالطبع هذا تفسير خاطئ.. فقد ظهر السيد المسيح للتلاميذ بعد القيامة وقال لهم "سلام لكم كما أرسلنى الآب أرسلكم أنا" (يو20: 21).. من الممكن أن يفكر التلاميذ ويقولون: هذه إرسالية صعبة على ضعفنا.. كيف كما أرسله الآب للعالم، يرسلنا نحن؟!.. فهو الفادى، وهو المخلص، وهو الغافر للخطايا والذنوب، ماذا نصنع نحن للناس؟! بالفعل هذه إرسالية صعبة، لكن مفهوم هذه الإرسالية يتضح من الآية التى تليها مباشرة، وهو الحِل والربط لغفران الخطايا "ولما قال هذا نفخ وقال لهم اقبلوا روحاً قدساً. من غفرتم خطاياه تغفر له، ومن أمسكتم خطاياه أُمسكت" (يو20: 22، 23).*
*من الممكن أن تشمل الآية الخاصة بالحل والربط بعض الأمور التدبيرية فى الكنيسة فى الحِل والربط مثلما جاء فى الكتاب "لأنه قد رأى الروح القدس ونحن أن لا نضع عليكم ثقلاً أكثر غير هذه الأشياء الواجبة. أن تمتنعوا عما ذُبح للأصنام وعن الدم والمخنوق والزنا.." (أع15: 28 ،29) فما تحلونه يكون محلولاً، وما تربطونه يكون مربوطاً فى هذا الأمر. ولكن لا تقف المسألة عند هذا الحد من الحِل والربط لأنه عندما أعطاهم سلطان الروح القدس، قال لهم: "من غفرتم خطاياه تغفر له، ومن أمسكتم خطاياه أُمسكت" (يو20: 23) إذاً الحِل والربط ليس فى مسألة الطعام فقط، فالأهم من الطعام هو غفران الخطايا..*

*من أمسكتم خطاياه اُمسكت *
*لقد نفخ السيد المسيح فى وجوه تلاميذه وقال لهم اقبلوا روحاً قدساً، وهذا حدث فى يوم قيامته من بين الأموات من قبل صعوده بأربعين يوماً عندما ظهر لتلاميذه أثناء اجتماعهم وقال لهم "سلام لكم كما أرسلنى الآب أرسلكم أنا" (يو20: 21).. فقد أخذت الإرسالية بُعداً جديداً فى هذه المرة حيث إن السيد المسيح كان قد تمم الفداء؛ وعلى الرغم من أنه دعاهم سابقاً رسلاً، إذ اختارهم، وأرسلهم،.. لكن فى هذه المرة أخذت الإرسالية بُعداً جديداً وهو مغفرة الخطايا.. وهذا تم بنفخة الروح القدس.. *
*أما حلول الروح القدس فى يوم الخمسين، فقد كان على كل المؤمنين المجتمعين فى العُلّية من رجال ونساء.. وهذا هو سر المِسحة المقدسة الذى نسمّيه نحن "سر الميرون". لكن ما حدث للتلاميذ فى العلّية بعد القيامة مباشرةً، يوم أحد القيامة، إذ أعطاهم الرب موهبة الكهنوت بسلطان الروح القدس بصورة مميَّزة عن حلول الروح القدس فى يوم الخمسين. وهذه الموهبة هى لسلطان مغفرة الخطايا..*
*بذلك يتضح لنا أن الأسقف هو وكيل الله لأنه يستطيع بسلطان الروح القدس أن يمنح الحِل "من غفرتم خطاياه تغفر له، ومن أمسكتم خطاياه أُمسكت" (يو20: 23) فإذا لم يسمع الاعتراف، فكيف يعرف إن كان هذا الشخص تائباً أو غير تائب، وكيف بذلك يغفر للبعض خطاياهم أو يمسك للبعض خطاياهم؟!..*
*إن اكتفى الكتاب فقط بعبارة "من غفرتم خطاياه تغفر له" سنقول إذاً من الممكن بمجرد أن يطلب الشخص الحِل للغفران من الكاهن، سيعطيه الحِل وينتهى الأمر عند هذا الحد.. لكن قد أكمل الرب الآية وقال "ومن أمسكتم خطاياه أُمسكت" إذاً الغفران ليس لكل أحد، بل الأمر يتوقف على اختباره هل هو تائب؟ أم غير تائب؟*
*وهنا تحضرنى بعض القصص التى توضح أهمية الاستماع إلى الاعتراف..*
*قصة :*
*يُحكى عن أحد الآباء الكهنة، كانت لديه ساعة ذهب بكاتينة يعلقها فى جيبه.. جاء إليه فى الكنيسة شاب ليعترف وركع أمامه بانسحاق قائلاً: حاللنى يا أبى لأنى سرقت.. فسمع الأب الكاهن باقى اعترافه وصلّى له التحليل.. وبعد أن مضى هذا المعترف من الكنيسة، بحث الكاهن عن ساعته فلم يجدها، فعلِمَ الكاهن إنه كان من الواجب أن يسأل هذا الشاب الذى اعترف بسرقته، هل أرجع السرقة لأصحابها أم لا؟ لقد قال زكا للرب "ها أنا يا رب أُعطى نصف أموالى للمساكين وإن كنت قد وشيت بأحد، أرد أربعة أضعاف" (لو19: 8)، فعلى الأقل كان من الواجب سؤال هذا الشاب، ما الذى سرقه؟ أو هل أرجع السرقة لأصحابها أم لا؟. وهنا تظهر أهمية "الحكمة" فى وكيل الله "من هو الوكيل الأمين الحكيم الذى يقيمه سيده على عبيده ليعطيهم طعامهم فى حينه" (لو12: 42).. *
*توضح هذه القصة أهمية اقتران الاعتراف بالتوبة، ولابد أن يكون أب الاعتراف حكيماً فى وقت الاعتراف ليقود المعترف إلى توبة حقيقية، ليس مجرد كلمة "الله يحالَّك" بل يجب أن يُقيِّم توبته، يزِنها ويرى هل هى توبة حقيقية أم لا؟ هل أرجع ما هو عليه؟ هل أصلح ما أفسده على قدر ما يستطيع؟ إذا شتم أحد، هل اعتذر له؟ لابد من أن يقيّم الأب الأسقف أو الكاهن اعتراف الشخص وتوبته، هل هى توبة حقيقية، وعندئذ يسمع المعترف نفسه عبارة "يا بنى مغفورة لك خطاياك" (مت9: 2، مر2: 5) كما سمعها المفلوج من فم السيد المسيح.. يسمعها المعترف من فم الأسقف أو الكاهن فى عبارة [ الله يحالّك ] بسلطان الروح القدس الممنوح للأب الأسقف أو للأب الكاهن فينال الغفران باستحقاقات دم المسيح.*

*قصة أخرى *
*جاء إنسان يلتمس حِلاً عن خطية قتل قد ارتكبها، وكانت القضية مازالت التحقيقات تجرى فيها، إنما أراد أن ينال الحِل من الناحية الروحية بتقديم توبة واعتراف.. وأراد الكاهن تقييم توبة هذا المعترف، فسأله عن سبب القتل وعرف إنه بسبب مشاجرة وخلافات بينه وبين القتيل.. ولكى يتحقق الكاهن من صدق توبة هذا الإنسان، سأله: لو فُرض أن قام هذا القتيل حياً من بين الأموات؛ ماذا تصنع معه؟ أجاب: أقتله مرة أخرى. حينئذ أدرك الأب الكاهن عدم صدق توبة هذا المعترف، ولم يقبل أن يعطيه الحِل عن خطيته، بل وبّخه على عدم توبته.*
*فعبارة "من أمسكتم خطاياه أمسكت" (يو20: 23) يوضحها ما فعله الكاهن إذ أمسك عليه خطيته ولم يمنحه الغفران ولم يجد أمامه غير أن يخرجه من أمام وجهه مثلما سوف يفعل السيد المسيح فى اليوم الأخير إذ يقول للأشرار "اذهبوا عنى يا ملاعين إلى النار الأبدية المعدة لإبليس وملائكته" (مت25 :41)، فبنفس مقدار الحب والحنان الذى يجب أن يتعامل الكاهن به مع الإنسان التائب النادم على خطيته، يجب أيضاً أن يُظهر غضب الله لغير التائب "لأن غضب الله معلن من السماء على جميع فجور الناس وإثمهم الذين يحجزون الحق بالإثم" (رو1: 18) وقد قال السيد المسيح نفسه لليهود "إن لم تتوبوا فجميعكم كذلك تهلكون" (لو13: 3)، وقال لهم أيضاً "أنا أمضى وستطلبوننى وتموتون فى خطيتكم. حيث أمضى أنا لا تقدرون أنتم أن تأتوا" (يو8 : 21)، وكذلك القديس يوحنا المعمدان قال لليهود "والآن قد وضعت الفأس على أصل الشجر، فكل شجرة لا تصنع ثمراً جيداً تقطع وتلقى فى النار" (مت3: 10). *

*الكاهن يدعو الناس للتوبة *

*يجب على الكاهن أن يدعو الناس إلى التوبة وينذرهم، ولذلك قال معلمنا بولس الرسول لتلميذه تيموثاوس "الذين يخطئون وبّخهم أمام الجميع لكى يكون عند الباقين خوف" (1تى5: 20). وفى قصة حنانيا وسفيرة عندما اختلسا من ثمن الحقل الذى كان لهما وباعاه وأتيا بجزء من الثمن للقديس بطرس الرسول على أنه كل ثمن الحقل "فقال بطرس يا حنانيا لماذا ملأ الشيطان قلبك لتكذب على الروح القدس وتختلس من ثمن الحقل.. أنت لم تكذب على الناس بل على الله. فلما سمع حنانيا هذا الكلام وقع ومات. وصار خوف عظيم على جميع الذين سمعوا بذلك" (أع5: 3-5)، وجاءت سفيرة وسألها "قولى لى أبهذا المقدار بعتما الحقل؟ فقالت نعم بهذا المقدار.فقال لها بطرس ما بالكما اتفقتما على تجربة روح الرب؟! هوذا أرجل الذين دفنوا رَجُلَكِ على الباب وسيحملونك خارجاً. فوقعت فى الحال عند رجليه وماتت.. فصار خوف عظيم على جميع الكنيسة وعلى جميع الذين سمعوابذلك" (أع5: 8-11)، لأن الكذب على الروح القدس أمر لا يمر بالبساطة كما يتصور البعض.*
*فإذا كان الأسقف هو وكيل الله فالقس هو وكيل الأسقف فيأخذ توكيلاً بالتوكيل ولذلك كان كثير من الآباء الكهنة القدامى يكتبون فى الكارت الخاص بهم: فلان ... وكيل شريعة الأقباط الأرثوذكس فى بلدة (كذا).. لأنه وكيل عن قداسة البطريرك أو عن نيافة المطران أو الأسقف الذى هو رئيس كهنة، أما رئيس الكهنة الأعظم فهو السيد المسيح.*

*اعتراض البروتستانت على كلمة " كاهن " *

*فى حوار الكنائس الأرثوذكسية الشرقية مع بعض قيادات البروتستانت (الاتحاد العالمى للكنائس المصلحة W.A.R.C.، وكان الحوار فى دمشق فى دير مار أفرام السريانى فى معرة صيدنايا فى ضيافة قداسة البطريرك الأنطاكى مار اغناطيوس زكا الأول) حول سر الكهنوت، قالوا لم تذكر كلمة كاهن بالنسبة للآباء الرسل فى العهدالجديد ولكن ذُكرت كلمة قس أو أسقف ذلك لأنه لا يوجد كاهن فى العهد الجديد فى السماء ولا على الأرض إلا يسوع المسيح فقط هو الكاهن الوحيد. فلم نوافقهم على هذا الرأى، لأنه يُفهم من كل ما ذكرناه عن سلطان الكهنوت، أن هناك ممارسة لسر الكهنوت، فمثلاً؛ حينما أعطى السيد المسيح جسده ودمه للتلاميذ فى ليلة آلامه قال لهم: "اصنعوا هذا لذكرى" (لو22: 19) فقد أعطاهم السلطان أن يصنعوا سر الإفخارستيا (التناول المقدس)، ولذلك دُعى السيد المسيح رئيس كهنة على رتبة ملكى صادق، فطقس ملكى صادق هو تقدمة الخبز والخمر. فهو رئيس كهنة على رتبةملكى صادق لأنه يوجد كهنة يقدمون تقدمة الخبز والخمر فى العهد الجديد.*
*لكنهم يناقشون الموضوع بعيداً عن زاوية أن السيد المسيح رئيس كهنة وأنه يوجد كهنة يقدمون تقدمة على رتبة ملكى صادق، وأن عمل المغفرة يمارسه الأساقفة والقسوس كوكلاء لأسرار الله. فهذا لا يكفى بالنسبة لهم، بل يصرون أنه لا توجد كلمة "كاهن" فى العهد الجديد. ولكن أثناء الحوار طلبنا نسخة من مكتبة الدير من كتاب العهد الجديد باللغة اليونانية؛ وهى اللغة الأصلية التى كُتب بها، وأخرجنا لهم كلمة "كاهن" التى وردت فى (رو15: 16) وفيها يقول معلمنا بولس الرسول "حتى أكونخادماً ليسوع المسيح لأجل الأمم مباشراً لإنجيل الله ككاهن ليكون قربان الأمم مقبولاً مقدساً بالروح القدس" هكذا أوضحنا لهم أن كلمة i`erourgou/nta (ييرورجونتا) التى من الفعلi`erourge,w (ييرورجيئو) بمعنى "يخدم ككاهن" التى تتكون من الكلمة i`ero,j( a( on(إيروس)بمعنى "طقوس مقدسة-أشياء مقدسة-إلهية" والكلمة e;rgon (إيرجون) بمعنى "عمل-وظيفة". فكلمة i`ero,jهىالمشتقة منها كلمة i`ereu,j(إيرفس)بمعنى "كاهن" وليس presbu,teroj (برسفيتيروس) التى تعنى "قس" أى "سفير" أو "شفيع"، فكلمة i`ereu,jباليونانية تعنى "كاهن" وليس لها أى معنى آخر على الإطلاق.*
*وبعد مشاهدة قيادات البروتستانت فى العالم أثناء الجلسة لهذه الكلمة؛ لم يمكنهم أن يجيبوا على هذا الأمر. أما نحن الأرثوذكس؛ فإننا نفهم تماماً أهمية الكهنوت فى خدمة الآباء الرسل. *
*فعندما يقول القديس بولس الرسول "حتى أكون خادماً ليسوع المسيح لأجل الأمم مباشراً لإنجيل الله ككاهن ليكون قربان الأمم مقبولاً مقدساً بالروح القدس" (رو15: 16) فهو قد ذكر "قربان الأمم" لأنه رسول الأمم وقال عن تكليف الرسل له بذلك "أعطونى وبرنابا يمين الشركة لنكون نحن للأمم" (غل2: 9). فقد كان مُكلَّفاً بخدمة الأمم، مثلما يقول أحد أن هذا هو أسقف المدينة الفلانية فيقول: حتى أكون خادماً ليسوع المسيح لأجل المدينة الفلانية مباشراً لإنجيل الله ككاهن ليكون قربان المدينة الفلانية مقبولاً مقدساً بالروح القدس. فهنا تحديد إطار الخدمة التى يخدمها. *
*ولكن لكى يكون قربان الشعب الذى يخدمه مقبولاً ومقدساً بالروح القدس، لابد أن يكون هو كاهناً، وبدون أن يكون كاهناً لن يُقبل القربان فكيف يستطيع أن يقدم القرابين وأن يرفع الذبيحة الإلهية فى القداس إن لم يكن هو كاهناً؟!..*
*وإن قلنا إنه يجب أن يكون رئيس كهنة، فالسيد المسيح كان مذكوراً عنه أنه رئيس كهنة "لأنه كان يليق بنا رئيس كهنة مثل هذا قدوس بلا شر ولا دنس" (عب7: 26)، وأيضاً "وأما رأس الكلام فهو أن لنا رئيس كهنة مثل هذا قد جلس فى يمين عرش العظمة فى السماوات" (عب8: 1)، وفى موضع آخر ذُكر عن السيد المسيح أنه كاهن "أقسم الرب ولن يندم أنت كاهن إلى الأبد على رتبة ملكى صادق" (عب7: 21). فرئيس الكهنة هو كاهن مثلما يكون رئيس الجند جندياً ورئيس الأطباء طبيباً.*


*ليعطيهم الطعام فى حينه *

*قال السيد المسيح "اعملوا لا للطعام البائد بل للطعام الباقى للحياة الأبدية الذى يعطيكم ابن الإنسان" (يو6: 27) وقال أيضاً "لأن خبز الله هو النازل من السماء الواهب حياة للعالم" (يو6: 33) فأهم شئ يمنحه وكيل الله للناس هو جسد الرب ودمه "ليعطيهم الطعام فى حينه" (مت24: 45) فى حينه، أى قبل أن يموت الإنسان ويضيع. لأنه قال "الحق الحق أقول لكم إن لم تأكلوا جسد ابن الإنسان وتشربوا دمه فليس لكم حياة فيكم" (يو6: 53). فهل يترك الوكيل الناس متغربين عن الله لا يتوبون ولا يتناولون،ويصلح بعد ذلك أن يُدعى وكيلاً أميناً حكيماً؟! لذلك يقول معلمنا بولس الرسول "وأعطانا خدمة المصالحة" (2كو5: 18).*
*إذاً رسالة الأسقف أن يقود الناس إلى التوبة لكى يستطيعوا أن يتقدموا للمائدة المقدسة ويتناولوا خبز الحياة الذى نقول عنه فى القداس الإلهى [ يُعطى عنا خلاصاً وغفراناً للخطايا وحياة أبدية لكل من يتناول منه ] ولكن إن أهمل الأسقف وترك إنساناً يموت قبل أن يتوب ويتناول، سيحاسب هذا الأسقف أمام الرب كيف ترك هذاالإنسان؟ وكيف لم يدعُه للتوبة وإلى مائدة الحياة؟ لأن الرب قال " فمن يأكلنى فهو يحيا بى" (يو6: 57).*
*هذا لا يمنع أن الأسقف مسئول عن رعاية الفقراء واحتياجاتهم المادية أيضاً، ليس الرعاية الروحية فقط، لأن السيد المسيح قال "لأنى جعت فأطعمتمونى، عطشت فسقيتمونى، كنت غريباً فآويتمونى" (مت25: 35) وقال أيضاً "بما أنكم فعلتموه بأحد إخوتى هؤلاء الأصاغر فبىفعلتم" (مت25: 40). إذاً الأسقف أيضاً يهتم باحتياجات الفقراء المادية من كل ناحية، برعاية شاملة. لكن ما فائدة أن يطعمهم خبزاً أرضياً، ولا يهتم أن يطعمهم الخبز السماوى؟! فالسيد المسيح بعد أن صنع معجزة إشباع الجموع بدأ يوبّخهم لأنهم يبحثون عن الخبز الأرضى وليس عن الخبز السماوى فقال لهم "الحق الحق أقول لكم أنتم تطلبوننى ليس لأنكم رأيتم آيات، بل لأنكم أكلتم من الخبز فشبعتم. اعملوا لا للطعام البائد، بل للطعام الباقى للحياة الأبدية" (يو6 :26، 27).*

*الاعتراف فى العهد القديم *

*فى العهد القديم إن أخطأ إنسان ما، كان يأتى بذبيحة ويضع يده على رأس الذبيحة ويعترف بخطاياه أمام الكاهن، فيأخذ الكاهن الذبيحة ويذبحها ويرش الدم ويكفر عن الخطية، وهكذا تموت نفس بريئة عوضاً عن نفس خاطئة..*
*هذا ما نجده مثلاً فى سفر اللاويين (4: 33، 35)، (5: 5، 6)، (16: 21) وفى سفر العدد (5: 5-7) وفى سفر الخروج (29: 10). *
*يتكلم هنا فى العهد القديم عن إنسان من بنى إسرائيل عندما يخطئ فيقول "ويضع يده على رأس ذبيحة الخطية ويذبحها ذبيحة خطية.. ويكفر عنه الكاهن من خطيته التى أخطأ فيُصفحُ عنه" (لا4: 33، 35) "فإن كان يُذنِبُ فى شىء من هذه يقر بما قد أخطأ به ويأتى إلى الرب بذبيحة لإثمه عن خطيته التى أخطأ بها.. ذبيحة خطية فيكفر عنه الكاهن من خطيته" (لا5: 5، 6)، إذاً يضع يده على رأس الذبيحة، ويقر بما أخطأ به، ويكفر عنه الكاهن.*
*وأيضاً "كلم الرب موسى قائلاً: قل لبنى إسرائيل إذا عمل رجل أو امرأة شيئاً من جميع خطايا الإنسان وخان خيانة بالرب؛ فقد أذنبت تلك النفس. فلتقر بخطيتها التى عملت، وترُدَّ ما أذنبت به بعيْنِهِ، وتَزِدْ عليه خُمسَهُ وتدفعه للذى أذنبت إليه" (عد5: 5-7) فلابد من وجود الإقرار بالخطية.*
*ومن هنا تظهر فكرة الاعتراف بالخطية أثناء تقديم الذبيحة والإقرار بها أى الإقرار العلنى وليس أن يعترف الشخص فى سره.*
*يضع الإنسان يده على رأس الذبيحة ويعترف، ويستمع الكاهن إلى خطايا الناس ويقدم الذبيحة "ويضع هرون يديه على رأس التيس الحى ويقر عليه بكل ذنوب بنى إسرائيل وكل سيآتهم مع كل خطاياهم ويجعلها على رأس التيس ويرسله بيد من يلاقيه إلى البرية. ليحمل التيس عليه كل ذنوبهم إلى أرض مقفرة. فيُطلِقُ التيس فى البرية" (لا 16: 21، 22) ففى شرائع العهد القديم كان تقديم الذبائح يقترن بالاعتراف، كان يضع الإنسان يده على رأس الذبيحة فتنتقل الخطية منه إلى الذبيحة. ليس ذلك فقط بل ويقر رئيس الكهنة بكل خطايا الشعب على رأس ذبيحة الشعب العمومية. *
*كان هناك تيسين، فلماذا اثنين؟ كان أحدهما يُذبح، والآخر يُطلق فى البرية وذلك لأن التيس الذى يُذبح يشير إلى موت المسيح، والآخر يشير إلى قيامته. فمن المحال بعد أن نذبح التيس الأول؛ يقوم. السيد المسيح قام من الأموات وصعد إلى السماوات، فهو قائم أمام الآب يشفع فينا كل حين. لذلك يقول "وإن أخطأ أحد فلنا شفيع عند الآب يسوع المسيح البار. وهو كفارة لخطايانا" (1يو2: 1، 2) فالرمز فى العهد القديم لا يتحقق بأن يؤتى بتيس ويُذبح وينتهى الأمر، لأنه أين الحياة التى ترمز إلى أن الرب حى وقائم من الأموات يشفع فينا أمام الآب.*
*ومما ذُكر عن الاعتراف فى العهد القديم أيضاً قصة عخان بن كرمى عندما أخذ من الحرام، قال له يشوع بن نون "يا ابنى أعطِ الآن مجداً للرب إله إسرائيل واعترف له واخبرنى الآن ماذا عملت. لا تُخفِ عنى" (يش7: 19) وهكذا طُلب منه أن يعترف للرب بما فعله بإخبار يشوع.*
*كذلك حينما اعترف داود الملك بخطيئته أمام ناثان النبى، قال له ناثان "الرب أيضاً قد نقل عنك خطِيَّتك لا تموت" (2صم12: 13).*
*من كل ما ذكرناه يتضح أن ممارسة الاعتراف كانت موجودة فى العهد القديم.*

*غفران الخطايا فى زمن يوحنا المعمدان*

*جاءت مرحلة انتقالية وهى التى ظهر فيها يوحنا المعمدان الذى يسمى نبى العهدين وكان من نسل هارون وهو الذى عمّد السيد المسيح فى نهر الأردن، وشَهد أنه رأى الروح القدس يحل على رأسه مثل حمامة وقال "هوذا حمل الله الذى يرفع خطية العالم" (يو1: 29).*
*لم يمارس يوحنا كهنوته بطريقة العهد القديم حيث الهيكل وتقديم الذبائح مع إنه كاهن وابن زكريا الكاهن، إنما مارسه بالمعمودية-معمودية التوبة.. ذلك لأنه كان يمهد الطريق أمام حمل الله الذى يرفع خطية العالم كله، فهذا هو الذبيح الحقيقى-فليست الحاجة بعد إلى ذبائح العهد القديم- كان يوحنا يكرز بمعمودية التوبة لمغفرة الخطايا حتى تتحول الأنظار إلى الحمل الذى هو الذبيحة الحقيقية. ثم ارتبط الحمل بالمعمودية لأن الحمل أتى ونزل إلى مياه الأردن حينئذ أتى صوت الآب من السماء وحل الروح القدس عليه ليعلن أن هذا هو مسيح الله المسيا المنتظر.*
*وبنزول السيد المسيح إلى نهر الأردن أسس سر المعمودية المقدس وظهر الثالوث فى ذلك اليوم الآب والابن والروح القدس، ونحن نؤمن بالمعمودية كما علّمنا السيد المسيح وقال للرسل "اذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الأمم وعمّدوهم باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس" (مت28: 19). فأسس حمل الله سر المعمودية لكى يعرفنا إننا بالمعمودية ننال استحقاقات المغفرة التى يتممها بموته الفدائى على الصليب.. لذلك فإن مغفرة الخطايا فى خدمة يوحنا المعمدان كانت بالمعمودية.*
*ومن المعروف أن مغفرة الخطايا فى العهد القديم كانت عن طريق تقديم الذبائح فى الهيكل.. ولكن لماذا نُقلت إلى المعمودية؟ ذلك لأنها كانت رمزاً للمعمودية التى جاء السيد المسيح لكى يمنحها للمؤمنين وتكون هى الوسيلة التى بواسطتها يغتسلون بدم الحمل الذبيح.*
*كانت معمودية التوبة التى كرز بها يوحنا المعمدان، رمزية لذلك قال السيد المسيح للتلاميذ "يوحنا عمّد بالماء وأما أنتم فستتعمَّدون بالروح القدس" (أع1: 5) وقال أيضاً لنيقوديموس "الحق الحق أقول لك إن كان أحد لا يولد من الماء والروح لا يقدر أن يدخل ملكوت الله" (يو3: 5).*
*لكن فى كل هذه الأمور يبقى الاعتراف لمغفرة الخطايا ملازماً لكل المراحل سواء مرحلة الذبائح الحيوانية أو مرحلة معمودية التوبة فى نهر الأردن أو مرحلة العهد الجديد بعد تأسيس الكنيسة وحلول الروح القدس فى يوم الخمسين.*

*لا تدعُوا لكم أباً على الأرض *
*بعد كل هذا الحديث لا يعترف البروتستانت بالكهنوت مفسرين خطأ الآية التى قالها السيد المسيح لتلاميذه "ولا تدعوا لكم أباً على الأرض لأن أباكم واحد الذى فى السماوات" (مت23: 9).. ولنقرأ معاً هذه الفقرة كاملة من إنجيل معلمنا متى:*
*"حينئذ خاطب يسوع الجموع وتلاميذه قائلاً: على كرسى موسى جلس الكتبة والفريسيون. فكل ما قالوا لكم أن تحفظوه فاحفظوه وافعلوه، ولكن حسب أعمالهم لا تعملوا لأنهم يقولون ولا يفعلون.. ويحبون المتكأ الأول فى الولائم، والمجالس الأولى فى المجامع، والتحيات فى الأسواق، وأن يدعوهم الناس سيدى سيدى. وأما أنتم فلا تُدعَوا سيدى لأن معلمكم واحد المسيح وأنتم جميعاً إخوة. ولا تَدعُوا لكم أباً على الأرض لأن أباكم واحد الذى فى السماوات. ولا تُدعَوا معلِّمين لأن معلمكم واحد المسيح. وأكبركم يكون خادماً لكم. فمن يرفع نفسه يتضع ومن يضع نفسه يرتفع" (مت23: 1-12).*
*جزء من كلام السيد المسيح موجّه إلى الجموع "فكل ما قالوا لكم أن تحفظوه فاحفظوه وافعلوه" وجزء مخصص للآباء الرسل كما هو واضح من المكتوب "خاطب يسوع الجموع وتلاميذه" لذلك قال للتلاميذ (أى الرسل) "فلا تُدعَوا سيدى.. ولا تُدعَوا معلمين" فمعنى ذلك أنه ينهاهم عن أن يطالبوا الناس بأن يدعوهم سيدى. لأنه يقول إن الكتبة والفريسيين "يحبون.. التحيات فى الأسواق وأن يدعوهم الناس سيدى سيدى" لذلك يقول لهم "وأكبركم يكون خادماً لكم. فمن يرفع نفسه يتضع ومن يضع نفسه يرتفع" فهنا يحارب السيد المسيح الكبرياء. فعبارة "فلا تُدعَوا سيدى" أى لا تطالبوا الناس أن يدعونكم "سيدنا"، فالاحترام ينبع من الآخر ولا يُفرض عليه.. وهكذا فى عبارة "لا تُدعَوا معلمين" فلا تلزموا أحداً أن يدعوكم هكذا.. *
*لكن هل هذا الكلام يتناقض مع كلام الكتاب المقدس نفسه عندما يقول "فوضع الله أناساً فى الكنيسة أولاً رسلاً، ثانياً أنبياء، ثالثاً معلمين، ثم قوات وبعد ذلك مواهب شفاء أعواناً تدابير وأنواع ألسنة" (1كو12: 28) إذاً أقام الله فى الكنيسة معلمين.. فهم لا يطلبون من الناس أن يدعوهم معلمين لكن إن كان الله قد أعطاهم مواهب فيقول "ولكن لنا مواهب مختلفة بحسب النعمة المعطاة لنا؛ أنبوة فبالنسبة إلى الإيمان، أم خدمة ففى الخدمة، أم المعلم ففى التعليم، أم الواعظ ففى الوعظ، المعطى فبسخاء، المدبر فباجتهاد، الراحم فبسرور" (رو12 :6-8) وأيضاً "وهو أعطى البعض أن يكونوا رسلاً، والبعض أنبياء، والبعض مبشرين، والبعض رعاة ومعلمين" (أف4: 11) فقد أعطى الله البعض أن يكونوا معلمين فلا يوجد خطأ إن دُعى معلم لأن الله نفسه قد أعطاه هذا اللقب!!! ولكن عندما قال السيد المسيح لتلاميذه "لا تُدعَوا معلمين" كان يكلمهم عن التواضع، وأن لا يطالبوا الناس بأن يدعوهم هكذا.. فعندمايتكلم الإنسان لا يقول أنا سيدكم، لأنه يجب أن يشعر فى داخله أنه لا يستحق، بل هو خادم للجميع.*
*فى الصعيد يقولون للجد يا سيدى لأنه أب آباء، والجد فعلاً له مقام محترم فى الأسرة لكن يتعامل مع الآخرين مثل إخوته.*
*ويقول قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث هذه النصيحة دائماً (كن أخاً فى وسط أولادك وابناً فى وسط إخوتك) فلا تتعظّم.*
*أما عن قوله "لا تَدعُوا لكم أباً على الأرض" فقد خصص الرب الكلام هنا للآباء الرسل الذين هم بمنزلة البطاركة، والبطاركة هم رؤساء آباء patria,rchj (باتريارشيس) التى تعنى "أب لأمة" فكلمة patria, (باتريا) تعنى "أسرة-عشيرة-شعب-أمة" وكلمةavrch, (آرشى) بمعنى "رئيس"، ليس هناك أبوة على الأرض تعلو أبوة البطريرك فهو أب الآباء فيقول لهم "لا تَدعُوا لكم أباً على الأرض" لأنكم أنتم الآباء فى الكنيسة وكل أبوة بعد ذلك تأتى متدرجة منكم.*
*فبولس الرسول يقول لتلميذه تيموثاوس "إلى تيموثاوس الابن الصريح فى الإيمان نعمة ورحمة وسلام من الله أبينا والمسيح يسوع ربنا" (1تى1: 2) وكذلك "هذه الوصية أيها الابن تيموثاوس أستودعك إياها" (1تى 1: 18).. وهكذا أيضاً يدعو تيطس "إلى تيطس الابن الصريح حسب الإيمان المشترك" (تى1: 4). *
*قال السيد المسيح لا تُدعَوا سيدى ولا تُدعَوا معلمين أى لا تفتخروا بالتعليم لكن بالنسبة للأبوة لم يقل لهم لا تُدعَوا آباء لأن الأبوة شئ جميل لذلك يتحدث بولس الرسول إلى أهل كورنثوس فيذكّرهم أنه أبوهم بقوله "لأنه وإن كان لكم ربوات من المرشدين فى المسيح لكن ليس آباءكثيرون، لأنى أنا ولدتكم فى المسيح يسوع بالإنجيل" (1كو4: 15) الربوة عشرة آلاف فهو يقول لهم: لكم عشرات الآلاف من المرشدين لكن ليس آباء كثيرون لأنه هو الذى ولدهم فى المسيح بالإنجيل ويقول للمؤمنين أيضاً "يا أولادى الذين أتمخض بكم أيضاً إلى أن يتصور المسيح فيكم" (غل4: 19). فالمخاض يحدث عندما تلد المرأة. فهو يتألم ويعانى فى خدمتهم ورعايتهم المستمرة حتى يتصور المسيح فيهم، أى إلى أن تتضح صورة المسيح بقوة فيهم، بعد أن لبسوا المسيح فى المعمودية بالإيمان الذى بشرهم به بولس الرسول. *
*وأيضاً استخدم يوحنا الرسول كلمة "يا أولادى" وكلمة "أيها الأولاد" كثيراً.. قال: "يا أولادى أكتب إليكم هذا لكى لا تخطئوا وأن اخطأ أحد فلنا شفيع عند الآب يسوع المسيح البار" (1يو2: 1). وقال أيضاً "يا أولادى لا نحب بالكلام ولا باللسان بل بالعمل والحق" (1يو3: 18).. وكرر كلمة "أيها الأولاد" فى رسالته الأولى (1يو2: 12، 18، 28، 3: 7 ،5: 21). *
*فمن يستطيع أن يحارب الأبوة فى الكنيسة؟! هل يستطيع البروتستانت أن لا يدعوا آباءهم الجسديين يا أبى، فلنسأل البروتستانت فى جميع أنحاء العالم إن كان يوجد فيهم شخص واحد لا يقول لأبيه يا أبى فإن كان يقول لأبيه الجسدى يا أبى، فهل كثيراً أن يدعو الأب الروحى يا أبى؟! وكيف يطبقون الآية التى تقول "لا تدعوا لكم أباً على الأرض"؟.*
*السيد المسيح نفسه دُعى أب "لأنه يولد لنا ولد ونعطى ابناً وتكون الرياسة على كتفه ويدعى اسمه عجيباً مشيراً إلهاً قديراً أباً أبدياً رئيس السلام" (إش9 : 6). أبوة السيد المسيح شئ مفهوم بالنسبة لنا وأبوة الكهنة هى أبوة مستمدة من أبوة السيد المسيح.*

*لزوم ممارسة السر فى الكنيسة *

*يجب أن يراعى الأب الكاهن أن يتم سر الاعتراف فى الكنيسة، لأنه فى العهد القديم كان كل من يخطئ يأتى ويضع يده على رأس الذبيحة وتُقدم الذبيحة فى الهيكل. لذلك يجب أن يعترف الإنسان فى الكنيسة لأن الكنيسة هى مكان مغفرة الخطايا.*
*وأيضاً يجب أن يكون الاعتراف لدى كاهن حكيم وأب حقيقى ومدبّر؛ لأن الآباء قالوا [ اختبر مرشدك أولاً بحكمة وتجربة، لئلا تقع عند مريض بدل الطبيب ] أى أن الإنسان قبل أن يرتبط بأب الاعتراف لابد أن يختبره أولاً قبل أن يتخذه أب اعتراف له.*


----------



## Fadie (30 سبتمبر 2006)

*سر المعمودية*​ 

*إن المعمودية هامة لنا كمسيحيين، وقد اعتبرها السيد المسيح شرطاً أساسياً لدخول ومعاينة ملكوت السماوات، وقد أوصى تلاميذه قبل صعوده للسماوات قائلاً "فاذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الأمم وعمدوهم باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس" (مت28: 19) أى يتم التعميد على اسم الثالوث؛ الإله الواحد المثلث الأقانيم.*

*وكذلك قال "من آمن واعتمد خلص" (مر16: 16). فكما جعل السيد المسيح الإيمان شرطاً لنيل الخلاص، كذلك جعل المعمودية أيضاً شرطاً للخلاص. لذلك لم يقل "من آمن خلص"، بل قال "من آمن واعتمد خلص".*

*معمودية واحدة*
*تتم المعمودية بثلاث غطسات وهى فى نفس الوقت معمودية واحدة. نقول فى قانون الإيمان }ونعترف بمعمودية واحدة لمغفرة الخطايا{ وكان الختان للذكور فى العهد القديم رمزاً للمعمودية.. وكما أنه لا يمكن أن يختتن الإنسان مرتين، هكذا أيضاً المعمودية لا تُعاد مثلما قال معلمنا بولس الرسول إلى العبرانيين "لأن الذين استنيروا مرة وذاقوا الموهبة السماوية، وصاروا شركاء الروح القدس، وذاقوا كلمة الله الصالحة وقوات الدهر الآتى؛ وسقطوا لا يمكن تجديدهم أيضاً للتوبة إذ هم يصلبون لأنفسهم ابن الله ثانية ويشهرونه" (عب6: 4-6) لا يمكن تجديدهم للتوبة، بمعنى لا يمكن إعادة معموديتهم، فهناك وسائل أخرى للتوبة غير المعمودية.. *
*معمودية التوبة التى للقديس يوحنا المعمدان تختلف عن معمودية السيد المسيح التى ننال بها التوبة وغفران الخطايا، وبها ننال أيضاً أشياء أخرى سوف نتحدث عنها مثل الولادة الجديدة من الله..*
*هناك بعض المبتدعين يعمدون بغطسة واحدة. وهذه المعمودية مرفوضة ولا تقبلها الكنيسة على الإطلاق.. والشخص المعمَّد بهذه الطريقة ينبغى أن يعمَّد بالطريقة الصحيحة الثلاثية كما أوضحنا. وكذلك يجب أن تـكون المعمودية مقـترنة بالاعــتراف الحقيقى بالإيمان الأرثوذكسى المستقيم التى تتم بثلاث غطسات على اسم الثالوث الإله الواحد المثلث الأقانيم.. كما قال معلمنا بولس الرسول إن المعمودية هى معمودية واحدة "رب واحد، إيمان واحد، معمودية واحدة" (أف4: 5). فالرب واحد؛ الذى هو الآب والابن والروح القدس الإله الواحد.. والإيمان واحد؛ الذى هو الإيمان الأرثوذكسى المستقيم.. والمعمودية واحدة؛ التى نقولها فى قانون الإيمان }ونعترف بمعمودية واحدة لمغفرة الخطايا. وننتظر قيامة الأموات وحياة الدهر الآتى آمين{.*

*سوف نورد الآن قصة من تاريخ الكنيسة تؤكد أن المعمودية هى معمودية واحدة لا تتكرر:*
*يُذكر أنه فى عهد البابا بطرس خاتم الشهداء، أن أرادت زوجة أحد الوزراء فى أنطاكية أن تعمد ابنيها فى مصر. فأتت إلى مصر وبينما هى فى الطريق هاج البحر جداً، وكادت السفينة أن تغرق، فخافت الأم على ولديها أن يموتا غرقاً بدون عماد, فقامت بنفسها بعمادهما وهى فى السفينة على اسم الآب والابن والـروح القدس - كانت من الممكن أن تعمدهم بأى ماء، أو حتى من لعاب فمها، أو بأى دم إذ أنها جرحت نفسها ورشمتهما بدمها- وعند وصولهم إلى الإسكندرية؛ وكان ذلك فى يوم أحد التناصير، وكان قداسة البابا بطرس خاتم الشهداء (البطريرك السابع عشر) هو الذى يـقوم بالعماد فى الكنيسة، وعندما قام قداسته بعمادهما؛ لاحظ أنه فى كل مرة ينزل فيها أحد الطفلين إلى جرن المعمودية؛ يتجمد الماء. فتعجب قداسة البابا البطريرك؛ وسأل الأم عن قصـتها! فحكت له الأم ما حدث فى الطريق، وكيف قامت بعماد طـفليها خوفاً عليهما من الغرق. فقال لها إن المعمودية لا تتكرر، ولم يعمدهما مرة أخرى. بل اكتفى برشمهما بسر المسحة المقدسة زيت الميرون المقدس. وهذه القصة توضح لنا أهمية وعظمة هذا السر، وأنها معمودية واحدة لا تتكرر..*

*الكنيسة مدرسة للإيمان *
*تُعلِّم الكنيسة الإيمان المسيحى للشعب فى أساسياته..*
*فبرشم علامة الصليب، تُعلِّمنا الكنيسة أن الصليب هو قوة الله للخلاص. وأنه باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس الإله الواحد. وأن السيد المسيح قد نزل من السـماء وتجسد على الأرض ونقلنا من أصحاب اليسار إلى أصحاب اليمين. *
*وبالمعمودية تُعلِّمنا الكنيسة أن الله واحد مثـلث الأقانيم لأن المعمودية واحدة بثلاث غطسات.. لذلك فإن المعمودية الواحدة على اسم الآب والابن والروح القدس. وفى المعمودية ينطق الأب الكاهن الاسم الجديد للمعمد. فيقول عمدتك يا فلان… باسم الآب فى أول غطسة، والابن فى ثانى غطسة، والروح القدس فى ثالث غطسة.. فدائماً نقول {باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس} فالعماد على اسم الثالوث هو حسب النص الآتى "فاذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الأمم وعمّدوهم باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس"(مت28: 19). ويكون الاسم الجديد الذى يُقال فى وقت التغطيس، هو اسمه الذى يعيش به حياته بعد ذلك.. كما أنه من الممكن أن يُعمَّد باسمه الأصلى ويستمر كذلك. *
*ففى أثناء الصلوات والرشومات؛ الرشم بزيت الغاليلاون قبل المعمودية، والرشم بالميرون بعد المعمودية.. كل رشم يكون على شكل صليب. فالكنيسة تُعلِّم أولادها أن الخلاص هو بالصليب وبالمعمودية التى على اسم الآب والابن والروح القدس.. ومعروف أن الذى صُلب على الصليب هو الابن المتجسد من أجل خلاصنا، كلمة الله المتجسد.. *
*إذاً من خلال طقس المعمودية والاعتراف الذى يُقال بالإيمان، يُلقّن الشعب بكل مستوياته الإيمان المسيحى. وهكذا يعيش الإنسان طوال حياته يتذكر أن المعمودية ثلاث غطسات فى معمودية واحدة. لأن هذا هو إيمانه بالثالوث.*

*أهمية المعمودية للأطفال *
*إن المعمودية هامة جداً بالنسبة للأطفال الصغار، وذلك خوفاً من عدم دخولهم ملكوت السماوات إذا لم يتم عمادهم قبل وفاتهم. فالطفل الذكر يتم عماده بعد أربعين يوماً، والبنت بعد ثمانين يوماً. إلا إذا تعرضت حياة هذا الطفل للخطر، ففى هذه الحالة تسمح الكنيسة بعماد هذا الطفل قبل الوقت المحدد وتكمل الأم المدة الباقية حسب الطقس. *
*وأحياناً فى حالة الخطر الشديد يكتفى برشم الطفل المعمد على رأسه بالماء ثلاثة رشومات: باسم الآب والابن والـروح القدس كل رشم باسم أحد الأقانيم الثلاثة؛ عند عدم وجود وقت لإعداد جرن المعمودية، أو إذا كانت حالة الطفل الصحية لا تسمح بالتغطيس فى الماء كأن يـكون موضوعاً فى الحضّانة؛ وبذلك نستودعه فى يد الله الأمينة. *
*بل وتسمح الكنيسة استثناءً بتعميده من قِبل أى إنسان أرثوذكسى؛ إذا لم يتواجد أى أب كاهن فى هذا الوقت، لكن لابد أن يتعمَّد بثلاث غطسات فى الماء ويقول له [ أعمدَّك يا فلان باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس ].. *
*وإذا لم يمُت هذا الطفل بعد ذلك، تحمله أسرته إلى الكنيسة ويقوم الأب الكاهن أو الأب الأسقف برشمه بزيت الميرون المقدس فقط، ويصلى عليه صلوات مِسحة الروح القدس، ولكن لا تعاد المعمودية لهذا الطفل على الإطلاق.. وتكون هذه حالات خاصة جداً..*

*رموز المعمودية فى العهد القديم *
*أولاً: فلك نوح والطوفان *
*أمر الله نوح أن يبنى فلكاً. وذلك بسبب حدوث طوفان على وجه الأرض "فقال الله لنوح نهاية كل بشر قد أتت أمامى لأن الأرض امتلأت ظلماً منهم، فها أنا مهلكهم مع الأرض. اصنع لنفسك فلكاً من خشب جُفرٍ.." (تك6: 13، 14).*
*لقد استغرق بناء الفلك ما يقرب من 120 سنة. وفى أثناء هذه الفترة كان باقى الشعب يستهزئ بنوح لأنه يقوم ببناء سفينة الفلك على الأرض اليابسة حيث لا يوجد ماء من حوله. ولكن نوح كان له الإيمان بأن الخلاص سيتم بواسطة الفلك. وبالفعل دبر الله الطوفان ولم ينجُ منه غير نوح وامرأته وأولاده الثلاث بزوجاتهم؛ أى ثمانى أنفس فقط هم الذين خلصوا. *
*لقد كان الطوفان رمزاً للخلاص بالمعمودية وهو أمر لا يقبل المساومة عند الله. "وكان الطوفان أربعين يوماً على الأرض. وتكاثرت المياه ورفعت الفلك. فارتفع عن الأرض.. فمات كل ذى جسد كان يدب على الأرض" (تك7: 17-21).*
*وأخذ نوح من الحيوانات الطاهرة سبعة أزواج لكى يقدم منها ذبائح للرب، ومن الحيوانات الغير طاهرة زوجاً واحداً لكى يجدد الحياة مرة أخرى على الأرض "ومن البهائم الطاهرة والبهائم التى ليست بطاهرة. ومن الطيور وكل ما يدب على الأرض. دخل اثنان اثنان إلى نوح إلى الفلك ذكراً وأنثى كما أمر الله نوحاً" (تك7: 8، 9). *
*لقد كانت جميع الحيوانات تطيع نوح لأن الروح القدس كان قد أعطاه –كنبىٍ- القوة والحكمة، وكيفية التصرف، كما أعطاه سلطاناً على هذه الكائنات. أما الأشرار الذين لم يقبلوا كرازة نوح فإنهم لم يخلصوا من الطوفان.*
*وقد ربط معلمنا بطرس الرسول بين الفلك والمعمودية وقال: "فى أيام نوح إذ كان الفلك يبنى الذى فيه خلص قليلون أى ثمانى أنـفس بالماء، الذى مثاله يخلصنا نحن الآن أى المعمودية" (1بط3 : 20، 21).*
*وعندما أراد نوح أن يعرف إن كانت الحياة قد بدأت تدب على الأرض مرة أخرى أم لا، أرسل حمامة فعادت ومعها غصن زيتون إشارة بأن الحياة قد بدأت تعود مرة أخرى على الأرض. فاستطاع نوح وأسرته بالإيمان أن يعبروا فى الطوفان دون أن يموتوا، فخرج من داخل الموت؛ حياة.. وهذه هى فلسفة المعمودية أو معنى المعمودية.. *
*لذلك شرح قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث فى كتاب "اللاهوت المقارن" إن المعمودية لازمة للخلاص لأنها شركة فى موت المسيح.. لأنها إيمان بالموت كوسيلة للحياة.. واعتراف بأن أجرة الخطية هى موت؛ فالإنسان يدفن بالمعمودية لكى يبدأ حياة جديدة.. أى يُدفن الإنسان العتيق بالمعمودية، ويخرج الإنسان الجديد.*
*U ففلك نوح كان رمزاً لجسد يسوع المسيح.. وبتقديم جسد يسوع ذبيحة على الصليب؛ خلصنا نحن من طوفان بحر العالم، ومن الهلاك الأبدى. *
*U والحمامة التى دخلت الفلك من الطاقة، هى مثل الروح القدس الذى استقر بهيئة جسمية مثل حمامة على رأس السيد المسيح فى مياه نهر الأردن. *
*U وغصن الزيتون يرمز إلى زيت الزيتون، وزيت الزيتون هو الذى يستخدم فى المسحة المقدسة فى الميرون.. يُرشم المعمد بزيت الميرون المقدس الذى فيه مسحة الروح القدس بعد العماد، وبذلك يكون ممسوحاً بالروح القدس، ولذلك يدعى "مسيحياً"..*
*فلقب "إنسان مسيحى" يقترن بفكرة إنه قد تعمد ومُسح بالمسحة المقدسة، وأيضاً نسبة إلى السيد المسيح الذى هو مسيح الرب الذى مُسح من أجل إتمام الفداء.. *
*وبهذا نرى أن الطوفان يرمز للمعمودية، والحمامة حاملة غصن الزيتون ترمز إلى سر الميرون الذى يعقب المعمودية.*

*ثانياً: عبور بنى إسرائيل البحر الأحمر *
*تعقب فرعون بنى إسرائيل عند خروجهم من مصر، وقد أراد الله أن ينقذهم من العبودية. فقال لهم موسى "لا تخافوا قفوا وانظروا خلاص الرب الذى يصنعه لكم اليوم.. الرب يقاتل عنكم وأنتم تصمتون" (خر14: 13، 14). وشق مـوسى البحر الأحمر بعصاه وأصبح الماء كسورٍ عن اليمين وعن اليسار، وعبر الشعب فى الوسط. *
*لقد كان عبور الشعب هو اختبار لإيمانهم. فكان من الممكن أن يخافوا، أو يقولوا خير لنا أن نقع أسرى من أن نموت عندما ينطبق علينا الماء الواقف مثل السور العالى. لذلك كان هذا اختباراً لإيمانهم فى أن يقبلوا الموت بدخولهم إلى الماء لكى يحيوا عند خروجهم منه.. *
*وهذه هى فلفسة المعمودية التى هى قبول الإنسان للموت ليستطيع أن يحيا.*
*ويقول معلمنا بولس الرسول "فإنى لست أريد أيها الإخوة أن تجهلوا أن آباءنا جميعهم كانوا تحت السحابة وجميعهم اجتازوا فى البحر. وجميعهم اعتمدوا لموسى فى السحابة وفى البحر" (1كو10: 1، 2).. "اعتمدوا لموسى" بمعنى أنهم قبِلوا الأمر الإلهى على فم موسى النبى وآمنوا بإيمان موسى؛ أى أنهم قبِلوا كلام موسى بأن "الرب يقاتل عنكم وأنتم تصمتون".. *
*و"اعتمدوا.. فى البحر" أى أن عبور البحر الأحمر كان رمزاً للمعمودية.. لذلك مــن المــمكن أن يسمى هذا العبور "معمودية موسى"، مثلما نقول "معمودية يوحنا المعمدان" عندما كان يعمّد الجماهير للتوبة.*
*أما معمودية السيد المسيح فهى المعمودية المسيحية التى تتم على اسم الآب والابن والروح القدس، والتى يدخل بها الإنسان إلى ملكوت السماوات إن عاش فى حياة القداسة باعتباره مولوداً من الله. فيعيش بقوة الولادة الجديدة وقوة الروح القدس، وبالثبات فى المسيح بممارسة التوبة والاعتراف والتناول من جسد الرب ودمه.*

*ثالثاً: دخول يشوع أرض الميعاد *

*عند دخول يشوع بن نون أرض الميعاد؛ أمره الله أن يجعل الكهنة يحملون تابوت العهد، وينفخون فى الأبواق. وعند لمس الكهنة مياه الأردن بأرجلهم تنشق المياه. وهذا ما حدث بالفعل.. وعند عبور آخر واحد من الشعب حيث خرج الكهنة من الماء؛ عاد الماء إلى مكانه. وقد أخذ يشوع من قاع النهر اثنى عشـر حجراً على أسماء أسبـاط إسـرائيـل الاثنـا عشـر، وبنى مذبحاً للرب، وقدم ذبيحة (انظر يش3، 4)..*
*ثم بدأ يشوع يختن الشعب فى الجلجال لأن الشعب لم يكن قـد ختن طوال فترة وجوده فى البرية وفى أرض مصر. كلمة "جلجال" تعنى "يدحرج" أى أن الله قد دحرج عار عبودية فرعون عن شعبه فى أرض مصر، حينما لم يستطيعوا تنفيذ شريعة الختان.*
*ونلاحظ هنا أن عبور نهر الأردن لكى يصلوا إلى أرض الميعاد قد اقترن بالختان، وبذلك ارتبط الختان بالمعمودية. سر انشقاق ماء نهر الأردن؛ هو نزول الكهنة فى الماء حاملين تابوت عهد الله. كما تتم المعمودية بواسطة كهنة العهد الجديد، والسيد المسيح الذى يُرمز إليه بتابوت العهد هو نفسه السبب فى إتمام الخلاص بالمعمودية. ولذلك قد نزل السيد المسيح نفسه إلى مياه نهر الأردن لكى يعتمد، ولكن قد انشقت السماء بدلاً من انشقاق مياه نهر الأردن. فالسيد المسيح قد شق لنا السماء لكى نصل إلى ملكوت السماوات، مثلما جعل مياه الأردن تنشق فى عهد يشوع بن نون لكى يصل الشعب إلى أرض الميعاد..*
*فكان عبور شعب إسرائيل لنهر الأردن رمزاً للمعمودية، وكان رمزاً أيضاً لعماد السيد المسيح شخصياً فى الأردن.*
*فى العبور قديماً عبر شعب إسرائيل من الضفة الشرقية إلى الضفة الغربية للنهر، والسيد المسـيح يجعلنا نعبر من الأرض إلى ملكوت السماوات.*
*فكما نزل الكهنة مع تابوت عهد الله -الذى يرمز إلى السيد المسيح- إلى مياه نهر الأردن، كذلك نزل يوحـنا المعمدان بن زكريا الكاهن -من الكهنوت الهارونى- مع الســيد المســيح إلى نفس مياه نهر الأردن لكى يعمده.. ولكن هنا تابوت العهد الحقيقى هو السيد المسيح نفسه، والروح القدس هو الذى حل على هيئة حمامة.. فالسيد المسيح هو تابوت العهد.*

*مدفونين معه بالمعمودية *

*إن الإنسان بقبوله الموت يحيا. وهذه هى فلسفة المعمودية "فدفنا معه بالمعمودية للموت حتى كما أُقيم المسيح من الأموات بمجد الآب هكذا نسلك نحن أيضاً فى جدة الحياة" (رو6: 4). بقبول الأم دفن ابنها أمامها فى جرن المعمودية؛ تجعله يعبر من الموت إلى الحياة، ومن الإنسان العتيق إلى الإنسان الجديد. وبذلك يكون ابناً لله، وعضواً فى جسد السيد المسيح، ويتحد معه.*
*فكما أن السـيد المسيح كان فى القبر ثلاثة أيام كذلك تتم المعمودية بثلاث غطسات، هى بالطبع ثلاث غطسات على اسم الثالوث، لكن هذا إلى جوار أن المعمودية هى دفن وقيامة مع المسيح. وقد ارتبط دفن السيد المسيح وقيامته برقم ثلاثة.*

*اليوم الأول واليوم الثامن *
*قديماً كان الطفل يختن فى اليوم الثامن لولادته، أى اليوم الأول مـن الأسبوع الجديد.. عدد أيام الأسبوع سبعة، كلمة "أحد" تعنى "واحد" أى اليوم الأول فى الأسبوع، كلمة "اثنين" تعنى اليوم الثانى. وكلمة "ثلاثاء" أى اليوم الثالث.. وهكذا إلى أن نصل نهاية الأسبوع ثم نبدأ الأسبوع التالى بيوم الأحد.. إذاً يوم الأحد هو اليوم الأول للأسبوع الجديد، وفى نفس الوقت هو اليوم الثامن من بداية الأسبوع الأول.*
*فكان الطفل فى القديم يختتن فى اليوم الثامن أو الأول فى الأسبوع الجديد (أنظر لا12: 3)، والسيد المسيح قد قام فى فجر الأحد أى أن قيامته كانت فى اليوم الثامن أو الأول من الأسبوع الجديد. بل أيضاً كان ختان السيد المسيح فى اليوم الثامن. وكذلك خلص فى الفلك ثمانى أنفس.. *
*فرقم ثمانية مرتبط بالخلاص، مرتبط بالقيامة، يرمز للحياة الجديدة فى المسيح.. يرمز لتجديد الحياة مرة أخرى. *

*لا أحيا أنا بل المسيح يحيا فىَّ *
*عندما يعمَّد الإنسان، يتحد مع المسيح فى قيامته من الأموات؛ يقول معلمنا بولس الرسول "إن كنا قد صرنا متحدين معه بشبه موته، نصير أيضاً بقيامته. عالمين هذا أن إنساننا العتيق قد صُلب معه ليُبطل جسد الخطية كى لا نعود نُستعبد أيضاً للخطية" (رو6: 5، 6). أى أن شركة الموت مع المسيح فى المعمودية هامة جداً وذلك لأن نتيجتها هى صلب الإنسان العتيق ويقول أيضاً معلمنا بولس الرسول "احسبوا أنفسكم أمواتاً عن الخطية، ولكن أحياءً لله بالمسيح يسوع ربنا" (رو6: 11).. وأيضاً "ونحن أموات بالخطايا أحيانا مع المسيح، بالنعمة أنتم مخَلَّصون" (أف2: 5) فالإنسان الميت لا يستطيع أن يخطئ.. "الذين هم للمسيح قد صلبوا الجسد مع الأهواء والشهوات" (غل5: 24). *
*لقد اشترانا السيد المسيح بدمه فصرنا ملكاً له، لذلك قال معلمنا بولس الرسول "مع المسيح صُلبت فأحيا لا أنا (أى الإنسان العتيق) بل المسيح يحيا فىَّ. فما أحياه الآن فى الجسد، فإنما أحياه فى الإيمان، إيمان ابن الله الذى أحبنى وأسلم نفسه لأجلى" (غل2: 20). فالإنسان العتيق قد دُفن وصُلب فى المعمودية، والذى يحيا الآن هو الإنسان الجديد الذى اشتراه المسيح، وهو بكامله مِلك للسيد المسيح، فقد أعطانا السيد المسيح حياته على الصليب، ووهب حياته لأجلنا لكى نحيا نحن بهذه الحياة الجديدة الموهوبة لنا "أم لستم تعلمون أن جسدكم هو هيكل للروح القدس الذى فيكم الذى لكم من الله وأنكم لستم لأنفسكم. لأنكم قد اشتريتم بثمن فمجدوا الله فى أجسادكم وفى أرواحكم التى هى لله" (1كو6: 19، 20).. "وهو مات لأجل الجميع كى يعيش الأحياء فيما بعد لا لأنفسهم بل للذى مات لأجلهم وقام" (2كو5: 15). *
*وفى المعمودية قد لبسنا المسيح كقول معلمنا بولس الرسول "لأن كلكم الذين اعتمدتم بالمسيح قد لبستم المسيح" (غل3: 27) لبسنا بر المسيح، لبسنا الصورة الإلهية التى كنا قد فقدناها بالخطية الأولى..*

*المسيح يؤسس سر المعمودية *

*الذى أسس سر المعمودية هو السيد المسيح بنفسه. فقد نزل إلى الماء، وسحق رأس التنين وأعطى للماء قوة الولادة الجديدة.. فبمعموديته شخصياً، قد رسم لنا سر المعمودية كطريق للخلاص.. *
*وصوت الآب الذى جاء من السماوات قائلاً "هذا هو ابنى الحبيب الذى به سررت" (مت3: 17) بمعنى أن المعمودية هى الطريق الذى به ننال البنوة لله والولادة الجديدة.. فإعلان الآب عن بنوة السيد المسيح له، قد اقترن بتأسيس سر المعمودية.. فقد رسم لنا السيد المسيح الطريق لكى نصل إلى الولادة الجديدة.*
*بمعمودية السيد المسيح فى نهر الأردن قد ظهر الثالوث مثلما يقول الأطفال فى الترنيمة }الآب صوته إحنا سمعناه، والابن غطس فى المياه، والروح زى حمامة شفناه. ثالوث فى واحد هو الله{.. ونعتبر أن عيد الغطاس هو عيد الظهور الإلهى لأنه لأول مرة يظهر الثالوث بهذا الوضوح بشهادة يوحنا المعمدان.*

*فاعلية المعمودية*

*بها يتم الخلاص، وبها يتم الميلاد الثانى من الماء والروح.. وبها غسل من الخطايا ومغفرة الخطايا.. وبها موت مع المسيح وقيامة معه.. وبها عملية تجديد.. وبها نلبس المسيح.. كما أنها انضمام لعضوية الكنيسة مثلما كان الختان هو انضمام لعضوية شعب الله.*
*وقد ربط معلمنا بولس الرسول الختان بالمعمودية وقال "وبه أيضاً ختنتم ختاناً غير مصنوع بيد بخلع جسم خطايا البشرية بختان المسيح. مدفونين معه فى المعمودية التى فيها أقمتم أيضاً معه بإيمان عمل الله الذى أقامه من الأموات"(كو2: 11، 12).*
*وقد وضع السيد المسيح المعمودية شرطاً لدخول ملكوت السماوات فقال لنيقوديموس "الحق الحق أقول لك إن كان أحد لا يولد من فوق لا يقدر أن يرى ملكوت الله" (يو3: 3). وأيضاً قال "الحق الحق أقول لك إن كان أحد لا يولد من الماء والروح لا يقدر أن يدخل ملكوت الله" (يو3: 5). *
*وأيضاً شرح القديس بولس الرسول أن الخلاص هو بالمعمودية فقال "لا بأعمال فى بر عملناها نحن بل بمقتضى رحمته خلصنا بغسل الميلاد الثانى وتجديد الروح القدس" (تى3: 5) إذن يتم الخلاص بغسل الميلاد الثانى وتجديد الروح القدس وهذا هو ما يتم فى المعمودية. *
*وبالنسبة لغفران الخطايا فقد قال معلمنا بطرس الرسول للجموع فى يوم الخمسين: "توبوا وليعتمد كل واحد منكم على اسم يسـوع المســيح لغفران الخطايا فتقبلوا عــطية الــروح القــدس" (أع2: 38).*
*يتساءل البعض: هل المعمودية على اسم "المسيح" فقط كما ذُكر فى هذه الآية؟ أم على اسم "الآب والابن والروح القدس"؟ والإجابة؛ أن المعمودية التى على اسم "المسيح" هى التى أوصى بها السيد المسيح وقال: "عمّدوهم باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس" (مت28: 19) فلا يوجد تفرقة بين التسميتين.. فالمعمودية التى على اسم "المسيح" تتم بناءً على وصية السيد المسيح بأن تتم على اسم الثالوث "الآب والابن (يسوع المسيح) والروح القدس" فتكون المعمودية تلقائياً على اسم المسيح.*

*قصة تدل على فاعلية المعمودية*
*حدثت فى هذا الجيل قصة تُظهر لنا قوة وفاعلية المعمودية؛ إحدى الطبيبات من دمياط، وهى الآن راهبة بدير الأمير تادرس. تدربت شهرين بعد تخرجها خلال سنة الامتياز سنة 1981م بمعهد السرطان بفُم الخليج. وكان هناك طفل عمره حوالى اثنتى عشرة سنة، وكان مريضاً بسرطان الدم، وكانت نسبة السرطان فى بدء دخول الطفل 80% وبدأت النسبة تزداد حتى وصلت إلى 90%، ثم أثبتت التحاليل حدوث زيادة أكثر من ذلك. وكانت هذه الطبيبة فى ذلك الوقت خادمة فى كنيسة العذراء بجاردن سيتى. وبدأت هذه الطبيبة تحكى لأسرة الصبى المريض عن قوة وفاعلية المعمودية والتناول من الأسرار المقدسة إذ كانت هذه الأسرة بروتستانتية. وظلت تتحدث معهم حتى شعروا بالاشتياق لسر العماد المقدس، وقالت لهم لابد من عماد الولد ليستطيع التناول من جسد الرب ودمه لكى يشفيه الرب. فوافق كل أفراد الأسرة وقرروا أن يعتمدوا كلهم، وكان سن الصبى آنذاك 12 سنة. وأبلغت هذه الخادمة قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث بالأمر، وبالفعل قام قداسته بعماد هذه الأسرة جميعها بنفسه ثم تناولوا من الأسرار المقدسة. وقد صلى قداسة البابا لهذا الطفل المريض ثم بعد ذلك عاد الولد إلى معهد السرطان بفم الخليج وقد أُعيد إجراء التحاليل له مباشرةً بعد العماد؛ وكانت المفاجأة أن نتيجة التحاليل صفر% وذلك ببركة العماد المقدس، وبركة صلوات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث، لأنه من المحال -حتى ولو بعد العلاج إن كان هناك إمكانية للشفاء- أن تنخفض نسبة التحاليل من أعلى من 90% إلى صفر% فجأة بدون أى تدرج، وكان بالمعهد فى هذا الوقت أطفالاً قد ماتوا بنفس هذا المرض..*
*هذا يعطينا فكرة عن البركة التى يعطيها الرب على يد قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث أطال الرب حياته من خلال الإيمان بفاعلية سر المعمودية.. إيمان قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث.. إيمان الطبيبة.. إيمان الصبى.. إيمان الأسرة كلها. *
*هذا يرينا أن المعمودية ليست فقط لشفاء الروح وشفاء الإنسان من الخطية، بل لشفاء الجسد أيضاً.. وهذا نراه فى قصة المولود أعمى عندما قال له السيد المسيح "اذهب اغتسل فى بركة سلوام (رمز للمعمودية) الذى تفسيره مرسل فمضى واغتسل وأتى بصيراً" (يو9: 7).. فالاستنارة الروحية كان يرمز لها شفاء العينين من العمى..*
*إذن تعطى المعمودية استنارة؛ وبهذه الاستنارة يستطيع الإنسان أن يرى الملكوت. لذلك تشدد الكنيسة فى تعميد الطفل صغيراً.*
*وهذا يؤكد لنا إن كان هناك إنسان مريض بالفعل فإنه يُشفى بالعماد. *
*بل ونحن نطلب وقت العماد أن يُبطِل الرب كل سِحر، وكل تعزيم، وكل رُقية، ويطرد كل الشياطين المتواجدة فى الماء أو فى المعمَّد.*
*ولكن إذا مرض الإنسان بعد المعمودية لا يمكن رشمه بماء المعمودية لأن المعمودية لا تُعاد. ولكن يوجد سر آخر وهو سر مسحة المرضى، وهذا السِر هو لشفاء الإنسان المعمَّد. أما الإنسان الغير معمّد إذا آمن بالمسيح ونال سر المعمودية المقدس؛ فلا يلزمه سر مسحة المرضى لشفائه لأن سر العماد نفسه يكون شفاءً له..*
*وكذلك أيضاً عندما يأتى الإنسان للعماد يعترف بخطاياه أولاً أمام الأب الكاهن أو الأب الأسقف الذى سوف يقوم بعماده.. يصلى الأب الكاهن أو الأب الأسقف التحاليل أثناء صلوات المعمودية نفسها، وبذلك يكون سر الاعتراف متضَمناً داخل سر المعمودية. فلا يلزمه أن يمارس سر الاعتراف كسر قائم بذاته، ويستطيع أن ينال الأسرار المقدسة مباشرة بعد المعمودية بدون الاحتياج لممارسة سر الاعتراف حيث إن الاعتراف قد مورِس داخل سر المعمودية، فيتم بالمعمودية نفسها الاعتراف والحِل من الخطايا. لكن إذا أخطأ بعد العماد لابد من ممارسة سر الاعتراف كسر قائم بذاته وذلك لأخذ الحل والتصريح بالتناول.*
*المعمودية هى المدخل *
*المعمودية هى المدخل لباقى أسرار الكنيسة، فهى الباب الذى يبدأ به الإنسان الدخول إلى الكنيسة.. وكنيستنا بها سبعة أسرار مقدسة: سر المعمودية، وسر الميرون، وسر الاعتراف، وسر التناول من جسد الرب ودمه، وسر مسحة المرضى، وسر الزيجة، وسر الكهنوت؛ فلا يمكن أن يمارس أى سر من هذه الأسرار الكنسية إلا عن طريق الدخول بالمعمودية التى تعطينا الحق أن ننال سر المسحة بالميرون.. وأن نمارس سر الاعتراف.. وأن نتناول من جسد الرب ودمه.. وننال سر مسحة المرضى.. وسر الزواج.. وسر الكهنوت.. *
*من الممكن أن يُرسم الإنسان كاهناً بعد أن ينال سر الزواج لأنه قد سبق وأخذ الكهنوت المعنوى العام عن طريق المعمودية الذى يقدر به كل إنسان أن يقول "لتستقم صلاتى كالبخور قدامك، ليكن رفع يدى كذبيحة مسائية" (مز140: 2) (من مزامير صلاة النوم بالأجبية).. لكن هناك الكهنوت الخاص الذى يقول فيه بولس الرسول "هكذا فليحسبنا الإنسان كخدام للمسيح، ووكلاء سرائر الله" (1كو4: 1) هذا هو الكهنوت الخاص الرسمى: خدام المسيح، ووكلاء أسرار الله.*
*ثم يقول معلمنا بولس الرسول أيضاً عن نفسه "حتى أكون خادماً ليسوع المسيح لأجل الأمم مباشراً لإنجيل الله ككاهن ليكون قربان الأمم مقبولاً مقدساً بالروح القدس" (رو15: 16)..*
*ولأن المعمودية هى شرط دخول ملكوت السماوات، فعندما أرسل السيد المسيح تلاميذه ليكرزوا بقيامته من الأموات، أرسلهم لكى يعمِّدوا وقال لهم: "اذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الأمم، وعمدوهم باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس" (مت28: 19).. "اذهبوا إلى العالم أجمع واكرزوا بالإنجيل للخليقة كلها. من آمن واعتمد خَلَصَ.." (مر16: 15، 16).. *
*إذن لا يخدع أحد نفسه بأنه من الممكن أن يدخل ملكوت السماوات بدون سر المعمودية. حتى إذا كان طفلاً صغيراً وإلا كيف تُغفر الخطية الجدية إن لم تتم معمودية الأطفال؟!! *
*لقد حدث خلاف بين القديس جيروم والقديس أوغسطينوس حول أصل النفس (أى الروح الإنسانية)، وهل هى مولودة أم مخلوقة؟ يقول القديس أوغسطينوس إنها مولودة مع الإنسان، ويقول القديس جيروم إنها مخلوقة.. قال القديس أوغسطينوس للقديس جيروم؛ إن كانت مخلوقة فهى لم ترث خطية آدم، فلماذا إذن نعمّد الأطفال؟!! لم يجد القديس جيروم إجابة على هذا السؤال.. [ من كتاب "اللاهوت المقارن" لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث ].*

*المعمودية هى الاستنارة *
*المعمودية هى الاسـتنارة لمعاينة ملكوت الله. ويؤكد قداسـة البابا شنودة الثالث إيمان الكنيسة بأن الإنسان يرث الخطية الأصلية عند ولادته كطفل. لذلك لابد أن يُعمد الأطفال، فلا يستطيع الطفل أن يعاين ملكوت السماوات إن لم يولد من فوق؛ ولا حتى مجرد الرؤية، وهذا هو ما قاله السيد المسيح لنيقوديموس "الحق الحق أقول لك إن كان أحد لا يولد من فوق، لا يقدر أن يرى ملكوت الله" (يو3: 3)، وعندما سأله نيقوديموس كيف يمكن للإنسان أن يولد وهو شيخ؟ شرح له السيد المسيح المقصود بالولادة هى: الولادة بالماء والروح "إن كان أحد لا يولد من الماء والروح لا يقدر أن يدخل ملكوت الله" (يو3: 5). *
*لأنه فى المعمودية ينال الإنسان الطبيعة الجديدة، فالأعين العمياء التى كانت للمولود أعمى قد تم فتحهما بالطبيعة الجديدة التى نالها.. لذلك تقرأ الكنيسة قصة المولود أعمى فى أحد التناصير.. فكل إنسان يولد أعمى ولا يقدر أن يرى ملكوت الله، أما بعد عماده تنفتح عيناه لأن المعمودية فيها استنارة.. فعندما قال السيد المسيح للمولود أعمى "اذهب اغتسل فى بركة سلوام (التى ترمز للمعمودية).. مضى واغتسل وأتى بصيراً" (يو9: 7) وكان هذا البصر رمزاً للاستنارة الروحية التى بها بدأ هذا الإنسان يشهد للسيد المسيح، وبهذه الاستنارة الروحية التى فى المعمودية يستطيع الإنسان أن يرى الملكوت.*
*فإن كان الإنسان صغيراً أو كبيراً، ولو فرضاً دخل الملكوت، لن يعاين شيئاً، لا يستطيع أن يرى الأمور الروحية والمجد الإلهى المحيط بعرش الله بدون معمودية.. لذلك تتشدد الكنيسة جداً فى أهمية عماد الطفل وهو صغير لئلاّ يموت قبل أن يعمَّد. *

*المعمودية هى اغتسال *
*بالمعمودية يغتسل الجسد من القذر الذى حوله وتغتسل الروح أيضاً ويتنقى الإنسان من الداخل ومن الخارج. فإن كان الماء هو الوسط المنظور الذى نراه؛ لكن الروح القدس يعمل بصورة غير منظورة بدون أن نراه داخل المعمودية؛ يغسل النفس والروح من الخطية الجدية وكل الخطايا الفعلية التى صنعها الإنسان قبل عماده. وبذلك يكون الإنسان مولوداً من فوق، مولوداً من الله، ومعه السلطان أن ينتصر على إبليس بقوة الصليب المحيى..*


----------



## Michael (1 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا حبيبى فادى

انا لاقيت الموضوع دة 

اة لو تعمل كتاب الكترونى

http://www.christpal.com/articals/alasrar.htm


----------



## REDEMPTION (1 أكتوبر 2006)

*+*

*اشكرك فادى كتير على خدمتك وتعبك ... ربنا يباركك *

*الموضوع فعلا جميل جدا أد أيه انا استمتعت بيه حقيقى *

*صلواتك *


----------



## Fadie (1 أكتوبر 2006)

> شكرا حبيبى فادى
> 
> انا لاقيت الموضوع دة
> 
> ...


 
انت تأمر



> *اشكرك فادى كتير على خدمتك وتعبك ... ربنا يباركك
> 
> الموضوع فعلا جميل جدا أد أيه انا استمتعت بيه حقيقى *
> 
> *صلواتك*


 
ربنا يباركك صولوات العدرا و القديسيين


----------



## meme85 (1 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة عن اسرار الكنيسة وربنا يبارك حياتك.


----------



## Fadie (1 أكتوبر 2006)

مايكل الكتاب اهو

http://www.muslim4jesus.150m.com/christian_books/asrar.zip


----------



## REDEMPTION (2 أكتوبر 2006)

F a d i e قال:


> مايكل الكتاب اهو
> 
> http://www.muslim4jesus.150m.com/christian_books/asrar.zip


 
*+*

*سلام ونعمه ..*

*اشكرك كتير لتعبك با فادى .. انا فتحت الرابط لكن يظهر انه مش شغال او يمكن انا اللى ما عرفتش احمل منه الكتاب فلو كان ممكن تقولى الطريقه اكون شاكر ليك *

*صلواتك*


----------



## Fadie (2 أكتوبر 2006)

دوس على اللينك علطول هيفتح الدونلود او كليك يمين و save target as و لو منزلش قولى و ارفعهولك على موقع تانى


----------



## Michael (2 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا فادى 

بس انا نزلتة وكان حجمة 5 كيلو

ومش عاوز يفتح


----------



## Fadie (2 أكتوبر 2006)

طيب انا رفعتو تانى جربو و قولولى

http://www.sendspace.com/file/d8jsz9


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (10 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: موضوع عن الاسرار السبعة*

الأخ الحبيب / فادى 
+++ ربنا يعوض تعبك عن هذه المعلوات القيـِّمة .
+++ وكان الأب الورع القمص تادرس يعقوب ، قد بدأ فى تجميع أقوال الآباء فى العصور الأولى ، عن أسرار الكنيسة ، فى نبذات صغيرة ، فأتمنى أن يتم عرضها ، إن أمكن .
+++ كما أتمنى أن يقوم آخرون بتكملة هذا العمل البالغ الأهمية ، نظراً لأن المترجمين يقللون جداً فى تقديم مثل هذه المواضيع ، كما نتمنى ترجمة كل كتابات القديسين كيرلس وأثناسيوس ... إلخ . والتى لم يتم ترجمتها من قبل ، خصوصاً التى أغفلها المترجمون إلى الإنجليزية . + والرب يعوض تعب كل من يتعب فى هذا العمل المُرْهِق ، والمُهْمَل  برغم ضرورته القصوى .
+++ وأضيف إضافة صغيرة جداً ، وهى أن كلمة أسرار ، لا تعنى أن بعض البشر يعرفونها ويخفونها عن الآخرين ، بل إنها أسرار عن كل البشر ، لا يعلم بكيفية حدوثها ، إلاّ الله وحده ، مثلها مثل سر التجسد الإلهى .
+++ وكلمة أسرار ، باليونانية ( وأخذتها القبطية عنها ) ، هى : ميستيريون ، وهى مذكورة فى الإنجيل ، إذ يقول بولس الرسول عن نفسه والرسل ، أنهم :-  [ وكلاء أسرار ( ميستيريون) الله ] 1كو4: 1 .


----------



## مورا مارون (31 أكتوبر 2010)

الرب يباركك 
على الموضوع القيم​


----------



## elamer1000 (29 مارس 2011)

*موضوع رائع*


*ربنا يباركك*

*+++*​


----------



## soso a (29 مارس 2011)

موضوع جميل 

ربنا يباركك على هذه المعلومات القيمه 





​


----------

